# Staring into something beautiful



## david (Oct 30, 2003)

This is my new journal.  

Although, I won't be posting in full of my workouts and diet but I do promise to post parts of it.  

And, yes, because I do blab about my personal life and the "new" fun things that I anticipate of doing, I want to share those things with you all!

There are no "victims" in my eyes anymore and there are no more souls to take!  

I assure you that I this journal will be so much different than any of the others I created!


_This Journal is in dedication to those who currently affect my life personally and are responsible for my "new peace of mind".  I am finally happy and have Debi and Deeann partially responsible for this.  But mostly, I need to thank myself!_


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 30, 2003)

hey dave.
glad that you are deciding to open up 

have a happy night.
i am keeping my eye on you


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 30, 2003)

Cool David.  Gonna enjoy reading about all your happy adventures.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey Dave  Looking forward to following this


----------



## david (Oct 31, 2003)

Hi Everyone!

Well, I actually got up here at 5:00 am and I'm off to the gym for my 45 mins of cardio and ab workout.

Just for info purposes... shockingly enough, In a week & 2 days, I've dropped 22 lbs.

Yes, mostly that was from all the diet soda's and alcohol that I *used* to drink.

The only consumption of liquids I've taken in is water (1.5 gal.) and crystal light along with black coffee (maybe 2-3 cups)

Red Meat (Filet Mignon & Skirt Steak) every other day now or every two days!  Hmmn... that means, red meat twice a week or even sometimes, 3.  (*My* decision and not Debi's.)

Fish (All the time)

Only 4 meals a day and the 5th is a protein shake (2nd meal) and a pre workout drink before my second workout (pm) a low carb protein drink.

Still, to this day......... no cheat day assigned by Debi.  She said it won't come  til' next- next saturday (8th I think)  I'm cool with it.


----------



## david (Oct 31, 2003)

One sad investment I need to do is buy 2 bottles of the 240 ml of Clenbuterx before they take it off the market next month!  I've been drinking the Speed stack's by ABB but soon, that will be reformulated or removed from the market as well!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 31, 2003)

Glad to hear you are so happy and at peace David!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 31, 2003)

great to hear your on a roll dave.
keep it up.
i checked out deean's website and there is an entire catalogue of her there 
have a good halloween and dont scare too many people


----------



## david (Oct 31, 2003)

Thank you  to you both for your compliments!  

OK, I think I'm up s*its  creek tomorrow in WPBeach!!  I am still sore from Wednesday from the upper body and I have Shoulders and legs training with Debi!  

I'm taking L-Carnitine (Liquid form) and Glutamine like I usually do and still, the soreness!


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 31, 2003)

22 lbs. holy crap!


----------



## david (Nov 1, 2003)

Yes, but you know the old saying.... the 3 months I was not working out the way I used to and when I went away and worked in WPB, I had the worst eating habits (drank enough kahlua, bacardi and ultra's) you could imagine.  Met a few party animals and was losing my soul to the SFLA party life-late night.

No longer!

I found Debi and spoke to my great friend, Deeann and made a health committment.

Here I stand now... feeling a lot better and more healthier!


----------



## david (Nov 1, 2003)

Still very sore as expected but not as bad as yesterday.  I took a date and went to get massages, dinner and a movie!  Geeze, I felt like TBS commercial with Anabel Gurwich and that dude... "dinner and  a movie!"  LMAO!

We went to see the remake of Texas Chainsaw Massacre.  Very interesting!  I also learned that it never happened in Texas and there was no chainsaw.  But there is a nut from Wisconsin named  Ben Gein!  (Murderer)

For Dinner, I was once a good boy, I had my filet mignon (6oz) and steamed broccoli!

My date had a Caesar Salad with yucky croutons and Caesar dressing.  She kept persisting on me having some but I told her I couldn't due to the yucky dressing she dumped all over it.  Trying to explain to her tha it's *not so healthy* is like rocket science to her!  

I need a new date!    J/K!  We're going to my next favorite restaurant (Roadhouse Grill) for my usually ritual of Filet Mignon and Vegetable medley!


----------



## david (Nov 1, 2003)

OK...

Cardio workout in 30 mins for 45 mins and I'm off to WPB at 12 pm for my training session!!!

I think I'm doing Shoulders and legs!  

I once had a thread called a victim thread.

*I've just become one of them! *


----------



## david (Nov 1, 2003)

20 mins away from feeling my legs go stringy!!!!

Must get mentally prepared!!!  

Ciao!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Still very sore as expected but not as bad as yesterday.  I took a date and went to get massages, dinner and a movie!  Geeze, I felt like TBS commercial with Anabel Gurwich and that dude... "dinner and  a movie!"  LMAO!
> 
> We went to see the remake of Texas Chainsaw Massacre.  Very interesting!  I also learned that it never happened in Texas and there was no chainsaw.  But there is a nut from Wisconsin named  Ben Gein!  (Murderer)
> ...



Hey david...
For a guy would never got a massage.. you have been getting alot of them lately!  What did I tell you? Awesome, no?


----------



## david (Nov 1, 2003)

Oh yes, Sapph!  I *have* to have them now that I am training with Debi!  I never thought it would be neccessary but yes, I do have you to credit for this!  I also got a lesson from my massage therapist of why it is _good_ for me.  Something about the transfer of O2 into my muscles and skin and pushing out the radicals (bad).... something like that.


----------



## david (Nov 1, 2003)

The day!

8:30 am
45 mins cardio


The re-introduction to working out!

12:00 pm

Leg press
Squats
Leg Extensions (3 pt. angle)
Seated Hamstrings
Calves
Shoulder Press
Side Lateral Raises
DB Shrugs  (Ouch!!!!)

6:00 pm 
45 mins Cardio


----------



## david (Nov 1, 2003)

Foods:

Whacked out day due to me NOT starting my day at 5:30 am.

Meal #1
7 egg whites/1 yolk
1 cup of oatmeal
They did NOT have Veggies!!   (Silly Restaurant)

Meal #2
Dolphin (6oz.)
1 cup of rice
Small salad (Balsalmic Vinegar and Olive Oil)

Meal #3
6oz of Chicken Breast (Boneless/Skinless)

(In a HUGE PAN!!!) (Pam Spray)
Slow cooked with Ginger Root (Real) and Garlic cloves (Real)
15 mins cook time.
LOTS OF PEPPER!!!

Crack 1 egg white over concotion
Add MORE PEPPER!  

Move concotion over and add Spinach for heating purposes.  Once heated, remove the Ginger root (Trust me!!).  Take the spinach and spread it onto your plate.  Take concoction and place it on top.

Lastly, Add RAW onions!!!!  

EAT IT and LIKE IT!   

PS.  ADD MORE PEPPER!


BLESS YOU!  

P.S.S.  If your daring enough, add hot sauce if you dare into the beginning!


----------



## david (Nov 1, 2003)

Tomorrow, I will be attempting the Sapphire style breakfast!!!

5 egg whites/1 yolk and 2 oz. of ground turkey omelet.
Green Beans
1 cup of rice

But you'll never see me eat KASHI!!!!   

Tommorow is RED MEAT day!  Only twice a week I have red meat.  Filet Mignon is sooooooooooooooo delicious!  Let's hope my friend, Jaime doesn't F*ck up my portion size!    But you know what, I did NOT complain, though!  It was a 9oz when it's supposed to be 6 oz.  Any regrets?  No.  Because I'm winning this game in health and life!


----------



## david (Nov 1, 2003)

Side Note:  Wanna know something funny?  My singing voice is coming back so strong with the change of life?!?!?!    Great!  

OK, I'm gonna stress soon because I am soon going into the studio with a 19 year old gal who says she has the skill and talent.  So, the studio time and costs are going to be on me!  There goes all my money!  Oh well, I'm not a Casino Gambler but I do consider this a gamble.

I am seeking alternate option to someone who has a killer home studio because personally, I just wanna hear her sing in key reasonably well!

The other band that my friend manages will be back in town on Wednesday and we're all going out!  Last time I went out with the band I think I was out till' 4 am and drank enough for three and shared pizza with them as well!

This will NOT be happening this coming Wednesday!!!  But I will be out late though!  It's going to be so TOUGH not being able to have a drink of Alcohol!


----------



## david (Nov 1, 2003)

Another note:  

My cheat meal (not DAY!!!    ) won't be until after next Saturday!  *MORE*  !!!!!!

But again, I will be strong!!!


----------



## david (Nov 1, 2003)

Last Meal Update:

Ground Turkey (8oz.)
Rolled into Garlic!
Lotsa Pepper
Raw Onions (Diced)
Encased in Mustard!

Slowly cooked!  Yes, the house stinks again!


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

Holy Crap!  My legs feel like logs!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 2, 2003)

Yeah mine too!!!


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

To change the subject slightly but I saw this stupid movie called, Anacrophbia!  DISGUSTING and I hate spiders especially the ones as big as a kitten!


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

A very eventful day today but too tired to talk about it at the moment!


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

Gone are the pictures from my gallery!

The New Beginning has started!  

More is to come with my life's changes.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> One sad investment I need to do is buy 2 bottles of the 240 ml of Clenbuterx before they take it off the market next month!  I've been drinking the Speed stack's by ABB but soon, that will be reformulated or removed from the market as well!



Why is Clenbuterx being taken off the market????  God Damn Dave  what the hell??????


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

Talk to Gopro on that one.  It's a regulation by the FDA... thanks alot to those who are abusive and @#$#@$!!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

Hey dave I read all your posts man. I'm glad to see your soo motivated. You sound like me a few months ago when I started the online competition.  I'm also doing very well but no way am I eating ground turkey. Sounds gross.   did you really eat Dolphin?  you bastard!!!  Free the dolphins and eat tuna you sicko.    I still want to see more of your workouts.  I'll be checking in to see them so get a move on.  Good luck to you buddy.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

Damn that is some serious bad fuqing news Dave, I really liked that stuff.  I'm going to have to hit up my store also this week now and I really can't afford it right now.  fuq


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2003)

Tis' tain't it, FS?  


I have the WORST headache going on right now!  I never had so many phones to repair in my lfe since I started here!  What are people doing to their NEXTEL'S!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Oh well, more business= more money!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

I hear that david.  Money money money.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 3, 2003)

just felt liking saying hi and glad to see you feeling good and motivated!


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2003)

Hi Nikegurl!!!!

Thank you for stopping in!!  I know... it's funny how certainties of life can either make you or break you.

I have my great friend's to thank for this and my trainer!!!  She is AWESOME!!!!

Stop in anytime, NG and say "hello"!!


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2003)

I have a weigh in tomorrow!!!!

Stress... I think not!  As long as I still have been true to myself and my goals, I think that the path to a clear blue sky is forseen.....                Right NNOWWWWWWWWW!

God, I'm loving my trainer!!!  Such a positive impact!  You can just feel it in her presence!  OK, I know, I know... some are tired of hearing and I promise, no more for awhile!


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I hear that david.  Money money money.



Yeah, but for the company!    Not me!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

WEll Dave lots of people are out of work be glad you have a job.


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2003)

OK, since I've implemented weights back in with the trainer, I only dropped 3 lbs this last week, however, I want a TAPE MEASURE READING soon!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> WEll Dave lots of people are out of work be glad you have a job.



I hear ya on that one, FS.  I am grateful however, I have paid my dues through two layoffs myself within three years so I do know how it feels to touch the ground as well!


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2003)

*IN DEDICATION TO MICHELLE*

_ *Here I stand with my emotions/and a heart filled with devotion/ to what I longed for/ it's not fair to ask me why/ to show you how I feel... I'll fill your heart and help you wipe those tears away! *_

_Written and performed by my best friend in Madison,Wisconsin_

*Devoted to my beautiful friend, Michelle whom suddenly died last week*


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2003)

Training session tonight!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 4, 2003)

what's the plan for tonight?  (and really sorry about your friend Michelle)


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2003)

Thank you, NG.  I just tried to take those type of things in Stride and it makes me appreciate life even moreso.

It's hard to talk about it.

Anyway... my trainer... and training session!  Next post!


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2003)

The SESSION story in DETAIL


Why mind frame is very important!!!  Establishing tone.

First off, I get out late from work!!  It takes me usually 45 mins traveling 85 mph up the Florida Tpke!

- It's raining (Sorry ladies.. it wasn't raining men, either!     ) No, it was like a hurricane!    I drove at 50 mph!  Not late though to my appt.

I made it with 5 mins to spare.  What a joke and no cardio prep (20 mins!)  

Due to the Clenbuterx that I take, I'm gonna take it and throw it into Lake Okeechobee VERY SOON!  Serious cramping issues right from the first set!

OK, the training.  

Biceps
- Standing EZ curl- 3 sets (Cramp on the 1st set!)
- Seated incline alternate DB curls- 3 sets
- Cable curls- 3 sets

Triceps

- Seated dips- 3 sets
- DB alternate French presses (Ouch!   )  (Yes... OUCH!!!)
- Cable Pushdowns!  (My tri's went numb!)

Abs-

ABS HELL!!!!  We won't talk about this due to sever cramping and I swear I couldn't breath with both of my obliques cramping!


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2003)

Did I mention that I did do my workout with a smile??


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2003)

Thursday session with trainer.  I'm gonna be VERY positive!  However, she wants me to take NOOOOOOOOOO uppers whatsoever!  Damn.... coffee is going to be my best friend now??


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2003)

I got my new Goose Feather down comforter!!!  Finally!!!  

I can't wait to hit the sack soon!!!!   

Love my comforter!

SIDE NOTE: I built two i90c Graphite phones and a i95cl!   (Nextel Gibberish!)  Now, what to do with them!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 5, 2003)

Doing great Dave!!  I need some of that Florida sun, it's getting cold and nasty over here


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Dave

Just dropped in to say HI!!!!  Stop by and say hello in my journal once in a while.. don't be a stranger.
GP changed my WOs... heavier weights.
Did yo recognize me with my new avi??


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Doing great Dave!!  I need some of that Florida sun, it's getting cold and nasty over here



Hi Jenny!

It's been Florida Clouds and Rain/borderline tropical storm these past two days!  So it feels nasty but not cold here! 

Thanks for stopping in, Jenny!    If you and Eggs make it to Florida (South) give me a shout!  Hopefully my trainer will be leniant that nite on me!


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi Dave
> 
> Just dropped in to say HI!!!!  Stop by and say hello in my journal once in a while.. don't be a stranger.
> ...



Hi Sapph!

I will drop in soon!  I actually have been up in everyone's journal lately!  But unfortunately, we're short handed at work again bc/ Carmen's running around in NYC this week and parts of next week.  My TURN soon when my trainer let's me!    I need to get out of FLORIDA for the weekend!

I just noticed that you changed your avatar, too!  Looks good.

Heavier weights?  Hmmnn... sounds interesting.  I assume he's upped your calories and changed your workout?  Hmmnn... I must go take a peek real soon!

Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2003)

OK.  Due to my fatiquness, I was unable to go out tonight to the show!  I made this decision easily knowing that they will be performing on Saturday night!

I felt quite lightheaded today for whatever reasons so this is something I'm going to have to monitor.  

The question is what did I do different (lack of food maybe??) and why am I feeling this way today?  

Time will tell!


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2003)

Wow    Still somewhat sore from working out with the trainer on Tuesday!  

Training session tonight w/ the trainer in W. Palm Beach!  Please don't RAIN!!!  

Sample Breakfast meal.

6oz Turkey (Ground)
Onions (Raw)
3 Garlic cloves
Pepper!

1/2 cup of Spinach
1/2 cup of Green beans
Soaked in Vinegar!
More Pepper!!  

1 cup of Oatmeal


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2003)

OMG!    I think I'm going to die today?!?!?  Sometime very soon!  

My biceps hurt so bad!!!  Good pain might I add!  But damn it, it's soooooooo sore!  

Long day/night yesterday!!

6:00-7:00 am workout
Work from 8-5:30pm
Travel to WPB (50 mins each way) for workout
Cardio: 6:45 pm- 7:15 pm Cardio
1 hour chest/Back workout with the trainer
Travel 50 miles back!  
Got back into town and went to the rehersal gig
from 11-3 am.


WOKE UP AT 7am.  VERY TIRED

Have a workout at today at 5:30pm!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 7, 2003)

Hi David.  Did the lightheadedness from yesterday go away?

You must be tired.  Any chance of getting a nap in?  (I bet you're thinking "dream on" but ya never know)

Take care and have a great workout tonight!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2003)

Hi NG!!!

Thanks for the motivation on tonight's workout!!  God, I'm gonna need it!  

Yes, and we figured in that it was due to the lack of Iron (I haven't been eating red meat) and the other day of going under my caloric intake!

Another weird thing happening is that I am cramping everywhere like if I was on Clenbuterol!  (I'm not)  But I was taking Clenbuterx and I stopped that 7 days ago.  So, with the cramps still present, we recognized my low sodium intake!

May the cramps go away, soon!  

Sleep?!?  Oh yes, tonight after my workout, sleep is going to be my best friend from 10-ish to 7:30 am!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 7, 2003)

Hi Dave 

I must say I am impressed with your diet ovehaul.  I remember how you teased ME about egg whites and turkey....    
My have times changed.  

Next thing you know you will telling us you are moving to NYC!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2003)

I know... I know.............     It's kinda funny.  I never combined the omelet with the turkey though.  I made it seperate.  Actually, I would just eat 6oz of ground turkey and have my veggies and carb seperate as well.  It's funny how an outside influence (my wonderful trainer!   ) can become a HUGE motivational factor.  Furthermore, paying $400+ a month can also keep (me) inline and knowing that not sticking to what she says is like throwing $$$ out the window, too!

Moving to NYC.  That would be interesting but I don't think I could do it.  Maybe Los Angeles though but for some silly reason, I'm pretty content on S. FLA.  I love both major cities but would much rather visit them.  You never though...  I kinda miss my family and it makes me sad not watching them grow old etc.    OK, now I can't talk about it because it's so emotional for me.  And you know me Sapph... Mr. Emotional.


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2003)

OK, back to the diet/workouts!

Diet is still going strong.
Work outs are still killing me!  

It's truly amazing when there are no supplements in the sense of AS, Prohormones/Steroid (1 Test) and ephedra in my system.  I think AS either made me lazy and/or angrier and most likely, unhealthier!!!  *For those who are thinking about using AS only listen to my words and experience and know that I am not condoning or condemning the use of it.   Will I ever go back to it?  I cannot answer this! *

My last workout with Debi was based on Raw energy and damn, did I finally kick some ass!  Simply amazing!  After the ending of my chest/Back workout she has me go back down on to the floor for pushups.  3 sets of 15-20!  The first set is not so bad but the second set, sweat is pouring off my face... my chest and tri's are burning to the fact that I have to drag myself back up to the start position.  The last 4 reps I end up struggling!  On my third set, I will go down for 12 but hear in Debi's voice that I can stop but I don't!  I tell her back in whispers and sweat that I'm NOT giving up and I'll fail on the 13th or 14th rep.

Due to major cramping from lack of ???, I am now supplementing 3,000 mgs of Vitamin C, 800 mgs of Potassium and 800 mgs. of Magnesium.  Solgar is the company I'm using exclusively.

Red meat (Filet Mignon only) has been reintroduced into my diet and in 6oz portions but again, twice a week. 

Water is above the 2 gallon mark!

Believe it or not, Mustard and table salt are back in as well.  I never use table salt and I certainly do not eat Salty foods.  I guess part of Cell in a body is made up of Potassium, Salt and water and when one of those area's lack it causes cramping.  Hmmnn...


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2003)

Here comes a triple split routine today!

8:00 am - Cardio (35 mins) (Woke up late!   )
2:30 pm - Quads only (Hamstring cramp)
8:00 pm - Shoulders and 45 mins of cardio (in 1 hour)


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2003)

Survived!!!

What ticked me off tonight though was I was leaving home around 7:30 pm to get to the E. Side of Ft. Lauderdale to work out at Gold's gym and then, I was going to buy tickets to tomorrow's concert.  It was POURING rain AGAIN!!!!  I get to the gym at 8pm and it's CLOSED!!    Their supposed to be open until 11 pm!!!  Must be nice to have a business to open and close whenever!!!  Anyways, I went back to my own gym and worked out.  NO big deal.  Had a great workout regardless!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2003)

Split session in the gym!  Today!  In bt/ the gym I will be at the beach.  See you all later!

GOING to the gym RIGHT NOW!!!   2 u all...  big  

Oh yeah, I have a concert to go to tonight!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2003)

A very easy going day!  I thought I'd drop in and post  a little here.


8:30am- 45 mins of cardio

10:00 am
Meal # 1
7 egg whites
Small Potato
NO VEGGIES!!  (Silly restaurant did NOT have veggies!!   )

Beach swimming 10 mins!  Very refreshing!!!!  I don't count this as cardio but I did want to mention it to you all!  

Meal #2
RTD

(40 mins of more cardio)

Meal #3
Chicken breast (8oz)
Spinach!

To be continued...........


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2003)

NO AM workout (Monday)

My body needed a rest!

Meal # 1

7 Egg Whites/1 yolk
1/2 cup of Spinach
3/4 cup of oatmeal

Meal #2

Protein shake
No fruit! ( I forgot my banana!)

Meal #3
6 oz. Dolphin (Cajun)
1 cup of rice
1/2 cup of Spinach

Meal # 4
RTD


WORKOUT:

45 mins of Cardio
Hamstrings
ABS

Meal #5
8 oz. Chicken
1/2 cup of Green Beans


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2003)

Good workout day (Split)
2 sessions of Cardio!  

Great eating pattern!  3 days of no red meat!  Very scary for me!

Hectic-ridiculous day at work!

Carmen will be back on Thursday! 

However, I have to work a half day in W. Palm Beach!!   in the morning!     Damn, now why couldn't that be at night so I can go to my trainer!!!    

All goals set by Debi are on target!   

Now it's time to relish in some of my success and the "staring into the beautiful" world that's coming for me, is within vision but not in reach........ yet!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 11, 2003)

Wow Davieboy (that's my new nickname for ya  ) you are doing GREAT!!  your trainer seems to be kicking your ass  I'm glad she does! 

So have you seen any changes yet? Body feeling good?

Have a great day my friend! It's 5:20 AM here and I'm off powerwalking in the COLD


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Wow Davieboy (that's my new nickname for ya  )
> *Actually, I like that nickname for two reasons.  One, the spelling and two, it's coming from you!    So you may keep calling me that! *
> 
> ...


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2003)

Of course you know I'm kidding about that nickname... hmmnn... maybe I'll go to your gallery and see what I can conjure up nickname wise when I see you in your pictures!


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2003)

OK.... I rechecked my stats with my trainer of where I'm supposed to be at after 3 weeks and I'm above and beyond her expectations!   It  means I'm kicking ASS!!!!  

Tonight, I shall depart thee, and go enjoy a filet mignon and talk to my friend, Jaime over coffee!   

Ta-ta ya'll!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 12, 2003)

Have a great dinner and time with your friend.  Congratulations on surpassing Debi's goals for you the first 3 weeks.  That's awesome!

It's true....when the gym/training/diet are in order it seems to help everything else fall into place.  (but when there's a crisis I often forget that)

Have fun tonight!


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi Nikegurl!

I forgot!!  You won't believe it! Tonight was "Member Appreciation" night and the owner catered with everything fattening.  Chicken Salad, breads, desserts, Roast Beef etc....

What a *CLOWN* the owner is!!!


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Have a great dinner and time with your friend.
> *Believe me, since I hadn't had red meat for three days, I ate that filet down so fast... wind was following my fork!    I also had steam veggies!  It was very nice.*
> 
> ...


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 13, 2003)

thank you so much David.  i don't love what the mirror shows me just yet but i'm taking steps to change that.

i think that's awesome that you told debi you love her!  (as a trainer)  those of the kinds of moments that make her remember why she does what she does for a living.  i'm sure it really made her happy.  

glad dinner was good.  you should use filet mignons as your incentive/reward!


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> thank you so much David.  i don't love what the mirror shows me just yet but i'm taking steps to change that.
> *Well, you possibly could be a little hard on yourself bc/ that pic of you looked very good!  But you know something, if the way you feel is motivating you and keeps you striving for your goals, then NG, KEEP GOING!!  You'll be there soon towards your "Something beautiful"!   *
> 
> ...


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2003)

Catch up- What I need to do here!
Ketchup- What I can't have anymore or have had for 3.5 weeks!

Anyway, let me first say, *Thank you* to my across the Atlantic Ocean-friend, Jenny, for the kind words and continued encouragement and kind words you provided me a couple of days ago!  You are such a great person and I promise to respond very soon with a PM!!!

OK, Work was very hectic last week and I hopefully, it will dwindle down a little during these next 5 weeks!  It's like a two fold downfall.  If people break their phones, I have no time during the week (or 6 days) to myself.  If they don't fix the phone then, it's more than obvious not good for business.  Let's see, I have at least 24 phones to build and/or repair.

I must say, this abundance of work does NOT interfere with my split sessions in the gym!  

Speaking of the gym, I must depart here within 15 mins!! (7am!!)

*NOTES*

* I just looked outside and I think the birds are sleeping still! 
* I'm hungry.  I can't wait until after my cardio session am!  I'm looking forward to eating!!!!
* I have to stop in Miami for a BB/Fitness show but only for a few minutes, then I have to swing by the hair salon to see my good friend's I haven't seen for ages.
* I have an acoustic set my friend's are performing at tonight!
* And crap, I have to work today to fix some more phones!!!  But, for only 5 hours, though


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2003)

Yesterday

Foods- in tune and perfect (no cheating as usual)
Workout- split session!

Tried this Dr. somebody's wheat grass powder-drink that is full of vitamins.  Tasted like broccoli, smelled like grass, etc.  It was OK for one in a dixie cup but 8 oz.  FORGET ABOUT IT!  GROSS!


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2003)

missed the Miami Beach BB show @ the Lincoln Theater today do to fatigueness!    Oh well, my friend (Gal) just got mono from taking all this crap before the show and she wasn't going to be there to compete and as a spectator.  (mental thing)  I feel bad for her in a way.....

Again, AS, dieting shot her immune system to hell.  

I have no more words to speak on that except that I wish her well and going to see her to give her motivational support to start her training up again after her mono (not full blown but borderline according to her doctor) (which is improving) is over and the doctor has cleared it.


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2003)

OK, I have no excuses!  I have to get down to the Acoustic set, the gym and dinner.  Whoops, but not in that specific order!  Darn it, and then I have to stop and see my friend at the club he bounces at!!  I smell a Diet Herbal Turbo tea (2) by ABB coming!!!

May I talk to you all later on tonight or tomorrow.

Ta-Ta for now!


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2003)

*One of my good friend's*

Jaime


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2003)

I've just decided something.  I am no longer going to use the Gallery for my pictures.  They will stay in my Diary of "Life".... right here, in the "Something Beautiful" thread!


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2003)

Wow!  

It's time to put up or shut up!  I have another rehearsal gig and they want me as a keyboard player.  Last time I played live was ummnn.. 10 years ago.  Last time I wrote a full song was like... 7 years ago.  The last active duty call for Sound engineer or whatever have you was like, ummmnnn 5 years ago.  And....... the last time I did anything actively (music-wise in calloborating sense) was ummn.. 3 years ago.  But the last time I picked up an instrument and played was last night!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 17, 2003)

Oooh, Jamie is hot 

Playing keyboard are ya? that sounds like fun  You better start practising though 

Have a great day my friend!


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2003)

Hiya Jenny!  

Thakns and yes, I must practice!    I wouldn't want to hit the wrong key!  

I promise to respond soon to the other mail!   Have a great night and maybe I'll see you online again, soon!


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2003)

Today's Entry:

30 mins of cardio (AM)

Meal #1

Chicken Breast (7 oz.)
Spinach (1 Cup)
Oatmeal (1/2 cup not even)

Meal #2

Chicken breast (4 oz)
1/2 cup of Spinach
1 banana

Meal #3
8 oz. Chicken (Yes, even more)
Spinach (3/4 cup)

Meal #4 
Chicken Breast
Spinach

5:50pm Workout

30 mins of cardio
Shoulders
25 mins of Cardio

Meal #5

Chicken breast
Spinach

1 and half gallons of water!
Crystal light drink


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2003)

Tue and Thursday:

W. Palm Beach- Training with Debi!  

Wednesday- Fund raiser to attend for music!  (Lots of fun!!!!)  

Fri-Sat- Orlando, FL


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 18, 2003)

have a great workout David!  

Debi is amazing...


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2003)

OMG!!!   Where did you find that picture??  She looks so much better than that now...  More feminine    If she looked like that, I would probably have been scared to even talk to her!    Seriously!!!!

I bet she does look like that when she competes, though.  She told me some shows she's preparing for but more for next year.  She took a two year hiatus (At least I think that's what she said).  So that pic must be two years old.  She's going to be in Amer. Curves soon!  I know she's been in Musclemag Intl'.  Who could ever forget a last name like that?  

After relooking at the pictures... damn her legs blow up!  Geeze!  I hope she can do that with my when my left knee isn't ailing me!  

Thanks, NG!  I love that picture!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2003)

Tonight's workout (Short Version)

OUCH!  

Bi's

* Some weird curl (Single arm) 
on the 4th set- supersetted with hammer curls (30 reps)
* Seated curls (more ouch)
*Single Cable curls (High reps)

Tri's

* French DB's press lying on the bench
- supersetted with dips (to failure)  I loved this routine!  Talk about instant fatigue! 
* Pushdowns
* Standing bent over DB kickbacks (no alterating)

FATIGUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

But I love it!  

ABS

Oh yeah......

AM CARDIO- 45 mins (6:30 am)
PM cardio (6:50- 7:30) 40 mins


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 19, 2003)

want more pics?  i don't want to clutter up your journal too much.


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2003)

sure!  I haven't had much time to search for her pics bc/ I see her twice or more a week.  (It's a great site I must add!    )

POST AWAY anything your heart desires, NG!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 19, 2003)

just a couple more then.  (i'm sucha freak....i collect these pictures for motivation.  that part's not weird....but i have a LOT of 'em)


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 19, 2003)

last one.  by the way....how did you get to meet debi and start using her as a trainer?


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi Dave!!

Just saying HI!!!  WoW! Your trainer is incredibly built!!!  Those are some biceps!!!!  
Keep up the good work Hun!!!


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2003)

Just a quick note:

Day went well and I'm tired.  I yawned while working out!  

Anyway, I'm off to a fund raiser (music-oriented)  

See you all later and we'll respond to the three posts I see above!


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2003)

Back from the fund raiser concert!  Sooooooo tired!

I wondered how I'd look up onstage with them and guess what!?  I did!  But it was more of an after jam session!

They all went out for Mexican food and beer.  Guess where I am?  HOME!    Did not go!

Looks like I will be callaborating with them after all for studio work but not on the band's material.  Other musical stuff.  Should be VERY exciting!!!

Here are some pictures in the meantime.


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2003)

Jeff, Heather & Shey


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2003)

more


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2003)

last one


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> last one.  by the way....how did you get to meet debi and start using her as a trainer?



Hi NG!!!

Thanks for those awesome pictures!  When you have time, keep sending more!  I love this one!  I sent it to her telling her how cute her smile is and adorable she is!   NOW she'll probably KICK my ASS and make me work out harder!  


I was sent to our other facility to work in West Palm Beach and I have a traveling pass with Gold's.  I saw her business card and also, saw her train others.  Well, I needed motivation, inspiration and a no nonsense trainer and she fit the bill perfectly!  I have no regrets to this point since training with her.  It's funny you mention that because I train late and is her last client as well!  Normally she wouldn't train anyone that late or on a Saturday afternoon!  She made an exception because I'm doing really well and she likes my hard work and effort!  I consider myself VERY FORTUNATE to have her and when I need her, regardless,  anytime for anything!  I love her!  She's awesome!!!


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi Dave!!
> 
> Just saying HI!!!  WoW! Your trainer is incredibly built!!!  Those are some biceps!!!!
> Keep up the good work Hun!!!



Hi Sapph!

Sorry I haven't spoken to you in awhile but as you know, my schedule is nutty and will be  until after Thanksgiving!  But I promise, I'll be more personal and send you a regular email soon!

I am soooooooooooooo tired and must retire right now!

G' night or at least when you read this... *Good Morning (early) * to you!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 20, 2003)

good job passing on the beer and mexican food last night!  

you're really on a roll.  it's good to "see" you feeling good and training hard!


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> good job passing on the beer and mexican food last night!
> 
> you're really on a roll.  it's good to "see" you feeling good and training hard!




Hi!  

It's not really hard for me to pass up Mexican Food.  I don't really like it.  However, the beer is good but I passed that up quite easily as well!

I haven't done my stats this week so I hope it will be a pleasant surprise when I get back from Orlando!!!


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2003)

New friend!  But not mine!


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2003)

10 pm and I'm about 2 hours from traveling to Orlando!  

Searching for sleep.................


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2003)

In Orlando..............

Work out at Gold's in Tuskawilla (I think that's what they call it)  

Went to Bob's Nutrition and picked up some supplements!  Nice owner!  Very kind!

Work out was tiring and I'm tired.  (Probably from driving!   )  Oh well, I'm not staying in Orlando and leaving tomorrow morning!  

My Business that I conducted is DONE!  

Who knows, maybe I'll stay one more day or so.  All up in the air!


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2003)

Side notes:

Nutrition- No complex carbs in the morning and really at all!  It's killing me and no, this was NOT upon recommendations from my trainer.  I have been unable to eat oatmeal, potatoes, yams or rice for that matter.  My FAULT!

Talk about dizzy, lightheaded and fatigue!  

ALL MY FAULT!


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2003)

OK, another side note.  Declined an invitation to a sappy restaurant due to it's high fatty content and skipped out on the beer as well.

Another note!  I spoke to Lorraine Rosa over the phone!  What a sweet voice she has!  Maybe I'll catch her tomorrow at Gold's in Orlando!


Last note.  I have to be in Hollywood, FL by 8pm tomorrow night!     God Damn, does the road ever end for me??


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2003)

Getting ready for the gym!  Lots of energy today for some reason?    Oh well, I'm gonna run with it!  

Ooohh shit!  I can  go see Freeman today!  Since the bastard didn't call me last night!     J/K freeman!  I wasn't going out last night anyways.  I felt very light headed!  BTW, your mall there in in Orlando, "Mall of the Millenia" kicks some serious ass!!!  Too bad the PARKING SUCKS!!!


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2003)

OK, just got in!

* 2 hours until I get the gym
* 5 hours until the show!
* Then, lots of sleep (until 8:30pm at least)

Notes: Met Freeman today at Bob's nutrition!


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2003)

2 am...............  not too bad!

Time to sleep now!

No notes at this time except tomorrow is Cheat Meal day!  Excellent!


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2003)

OK, so now that the road is temporarily over for me.... I can relax and concentrate more on the things that are around here!

Wait, I was doing some research and found that I could've have flown SW airlines for $100 rountrip./Rent-a-Car= $62

Let's see if driving was worth it or not.
* Tank Filled- $15 x 3= $45
* My time driving and not getting sinus infections from stinkin' orange trees in Indian River & Okeechobee county= $10/hr.x6- $60
* Tolls- $21.00
* Leased Car- $.10/per mile.  Mileage total.  440 miles I think= $44
* Food on the road- Stopped 4 times at Grill places.  Average meals= $8 so $8 x 6= $48

I guess I could technically stop right there because I've already determined what is better.

Flt + Car rental= $180 (I'm including dumb taxes)
Driving, Food etc.= $218


*Next time (next month) I FLY* 

Now, I'm a little upset that I didn't fly!  
Oh well, live and learn!


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2003)

Off to my favorite little place!  The gym!  

Note: My calves are burning from the other day!!!  Ouch!


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 23, 2003)

Hello mister Geek


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2003)

Mr. Geek??  That wasn't very nice!  

"Mr. tired" or "Mr. Doesn't know when to stop and listen to his body" would be the proper name now! 

Hey shorty!  Thanks for stopping in.  Sorry about the phone conversation we had the other night. I was so out of it!  I am down now close to 40 lbs with Debi as my trainer.  Freaking awesome but my mindframe is somewhat altered and I had two scares last week.  My vision was blurred for 10 mins and I was getting light-headed  after my second meals but I've made some adjustments to the diet.  I called Debi like it was a 911 call!!!  

Much better now and must get some rest.  I think it's the music project that's boggling me!  I have two practices/sessions next week (Wed. & Fri) that I'm not even going to train with Debi until Saturday!

OK, enough jibber-jabber..........  must go to the gym and when I come back, I'll check out your journal as well to get caught up!  A matter of fact, I'll check out a few others!


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2003)

Oh lordy-lord!

I think my stomach just found a temporary heaven!  Chicago Deep dish stuffed pizza!  I could only eat 3 slices but oh well, what the hell... I'm going to bask in heaven for a little while!


OK, heaven is gone and I am here! 

Had a great leg workout today!!!


Very Brief Outline:

45 mins Cardio at 10:45 am

Meal # 1

Oatmeal
6 Egg Whites/1 yolk


Meal # 2
MRP by Labrada (Low Carb Vanilla)
1 cup of bluberries/strawberries

Meal #3
7 oz. Ground Turkey
1 cup of Spinach

Meal #4
8 oz. Protein shake (2 grams of carbs)

Workout
Legs
* Vertical Leg press
* Squats
* Leg Extensions
* Seated ham string curls
* 35 mins of cardio

Meal #5
3 slices of stuffed pizza!

Meal #6
8 oz. protein (low carbs)


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Oh lordy-lord!
> 
> I think my stomach just found a temporary heaven!  Chicago Deep dish stuffed pizza!  I could only eat 3 slices but oh well, what the hell... I'm going to bask in heaven for a little while!
> ...



PIZZA!! What is that all about???  I thought turkey and egg whites were your new cheat meal!!  Does your coach know about this? 
 

I haven't had a piece of pizza in probably over a year now.. except for the very small piece I ate with you.


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> PIZZA!! What is that all about???  I thought turkey and egg whites were your new cheat meal!!  Does your coach know about this?
> 
> 
> I haven't had a piece of pizza in probably over a year now.. except for the very small piece I ate with you.



Yes, it's funny you say that but I had discussed this with Debi and she asked me how much I had and I told her 3 slices.  She asked me if I liked it and I told her, "naturally of course!"    And, she further commented and said, "have as much as you like on that cheat meal...... (she stopped and thought) and then said, can you eat a whole large pizza"?  I smiled and she cut it back to portions of 4 slices!  LMAO!!!   But, I've been really good because I only ate 3.

Now, turkey and egg whites as a cheat meal?  Now, I'm confused!


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2003)

Some notes:

Due to my fatigueness, dizzy & lightheaded feeling.  

Two meals and one substitution has been added into my diet.

Mmmmnnn... more food!  I'm starting to like this!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Yes, it's funny you say that but I had discussed this with Debi and she asked me how much I had and I told her 3 slices.  She asked me if I liked it and I told her, "naturally of course!"    And, she further commented and said, "have as much as you like on that cheat meal...... (she stopped and thought) and then said, can you eat a whole large pizza"?  I smiled and she cut it back to portions of 4 slices!  LMAO!!!   But, I've been really good because I only ate 3.
> 
> Now, turkey and egg whites as a cheat meal?  Now, I'm confused!



I was just kidding about the turkey and egg whites being a cheat meal.... teasing YOU!!! I could use a cheat day ... thanksgiving will be IT!!!


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I was just kidding about the turkey and egg whites being a cheat meal.... teasing YOU!!! I could use a cheat day ... thanksgiving will be IT!!!



I hoped you were!  I was getting scared because that's all I've been eating.... turkey, fish, egg whites and red meat... every blue moon!  


Well, this will be the last time I'm on for awhile so let me take the time to say, *HAPPY THANKSGIVING* to you Sapphire and to all others who venture into my thread, post or not posting.  

Good-bye everyone for now and I will be back some time soon!

Best of wishes to all of you.  I must go now and face into the visions of "Something Beautiful" for awhile.

xoxo to you all!


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2003)

Back for one day!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I hoped you were!  I was getting scared because that's all I've been eating.... turkey, fish, egg whites and red meat... every blue moon!
> 
> 
> ...



You have a great Thanksgiving too David!


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2003)

OK, I thought I was going out of town but that isn't the case because I am slightly under the weather and a small road trip would probably make me even sicker!   

So I am *here!*


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2003)

THANKSGIVING DAY

45 MINUTES (Cardio)

Meal # 1
8oz steak
Green Beans
1 cup of rice

8oz Turkey (Cut from the Bird!!)
Spinach (3/4 cup)
1 cup of Potatoes
1/3 cup of Cream of Mushroom soup

All mixed together!

Mega Garlic Cloves
Lotsa Pepper
Dash of oregano

To be continued......................


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2003)

Double split session last night!

Yes, I am going backwards!  

45 mins (6:30 am start!)

Meal # 1
MRP Protein Shake

Meal #2
MRP Protein Shake 

Meal #3
Talapia (Fish) 8oz.
Rice (1/2 cup)
Green Beans

Meal #4
3 oz. Turkey

PM Workout (5:30pm)
Triceps/Biceps
40 mins of cardio

Meal #5
Chicken (3oz)
Beef (3 oz.)
No carbs and that SUCKED!

Meal #6
Turkey

Late night engagement and not feeling good so I got home more earlier than expected!


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2003)

Falling in love with the VHT protein shake!  

VERY DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2003)

For the Record:

30 lbs of Turkey HAS been cooked!


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2003)

Session 12 pm tomorrow with Debi!!!    I am SO excited to see her!  I haven't seen her all week!!!


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2003)

triple split session today!!!

NOTES:

8:00 am- 45 mins cardio

12:00  Chest/Shoulders

(Going to sleep for a couple of hours!)

6:00 or 7 pm- 45 mins of cardio


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2003)

Real quickly before I snooze off to bed!

Date tonight.

Cold tonight

This is what I have to wear because it's 50 degrees or so!



Seriously, I am forever changing in style these days and I have again, to thank myself for the motivation, sweat, tears (no blood) and hard work that I've been doing.  Mostly, I have my most-excellent trainer to thank, too!

This is a partial and yes, half assed picture I took but you know what?  It's a good tease-sneak preview of what's to come.


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2003)

Triple split again??!?!?!?!?!?

I survived session #1 so far


To be continued................................


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Real quickly before I snooze off to bed!
> 
> Date tonight.
> ...



THAT is a pic of you David?  It doesn't look like you...


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2003)

I know... strange, huh?  I screwed up in the picture as you can see however, I can assure you that it is me!  

2 more months and Goal #1 with Debi should be achieved!

I am so excited!  6 weeks and 44 lbs dropped!  Scary, huh!?!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2003)

Give me a moment and I'll snap another picture... or check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> another one of me
> 
> I don't know what's up with this camera but it looks wet!
> ...



OK now that looks more like you... the other one really didn't at all.  44 pounds WOW!  Congrats!  You should be SMILING in any picture!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2003)

OK, here's a half smile!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2003)

Last picture for at least two more months of me-wise!  This picture was weird because it looks really wet and glow-y?  LMAO!!!

OH well...


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2003)

Whew!  OK, now that that's over!  

I am freaking tired!  I just got done training Max and I have to go do my training for legs.  Well, that's not going to happen until 5:30 pm.  

Late last night I had a "freak" call and a girl-friend of mine is thinking of suicide!  I felt so bad and the only words I could tell her besides the redundant-mondain b.s. of the many reasons to live etc...  I tried to tell her of the things she has in her life that she CANNOT just leave behind........ that she certainly is "NOT FINISHED in seeing things that need to be seen.   I tried telling her and asking her "what is it that I CAN DO for her to make her change her mind.... "  I mostly had to tell her that wt/ her in my life I would feel empty inside and that her tragic life ending would cripple me emotionally..  I mean what more can one say or I say without sounding selfish?

I guess this is all pending and that either the worse or the better is about to happen and soon!

  

God bless her..............


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2003)

WO:

9:00 am
45 mins cardio

Meal #1
REAL Turkey
Rice 1 cup
Green Beans

(Trained Max)

Meal #2
More Real Turkey
Green Beans

Nap here soon!  

Meal #3
Simple Protein Drink

Trained myself!

7:00 pm

Legs

- 45 degree leg press/20 rep scheme/30 second rests (4 sets)
- Squats/ 4 sets/20 reps/20 reps/15 reps/12 reps
- Leg Extensions utilizing 3 toe angles (straight/outward/inward) 20 reps each angle= 60 reps per set.  (3 sets)

* Hamstrings
3 sets

Legs like jelly now!!!


9pm

Meal # 4
Chicken Breast
Steamed Broccoli

10:00 pm

30 mins of cardio

Meal #5
Turkey (4oz.)
Green Beans

Meal #6 (Coming at 1:30 am)
Simple Protein Drink


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2003)

A cute picture of my trainer... thought I'd throw this in.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 1, 2003)

Looking lean and mean David!  Congrats!  Now you know it's not so bad eating turkey and egg whites!   

Keep it up!

And your trainer is a cutie..


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2003)

I wouldn't say either "Lean or Mean"  Definitely, not "mean"....

I have 3 phases and I'm half way thru the 1st phase....

I can't wait for the third phase though...

That's when I'll be "staring into something beautiful" or "to die or not to die"  

"I still say I need a face lift and right eye adjustment and nose!"  Oh well maybe I won't travel this winter and devote the money on that, instead.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey David!!!
Sorry We didn't get to meet up in Florida-- we were going nuts at that Florida airport trying to get an earlier flight home!! Sucked!!! Sure is a beautiful city though!!

hope you had a wonderful thanksgiving!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey David!!!
> Sorry We didn't get to meet up in Florida-- we were going nuts at that Florida airport trying to get an earlier flight home!! Sucked!!! Sure is a beautiful city though!!
> 
> hope you had a wonderful thanksgiving!



Hi Stacey!

That's no problem.  I was up in Orlando for 1 1/2 days myself.  Took care of some business and saw friend's but no family!    (Next time for the family)  I also spoke to Lorraine (from MM.com who stops in once in awhile here, too) and ran into Freeman from IM.com.

Well, when I venture into Houston, hopefully, we can meet up there!

Yes, the Orlando Intl' airport is rather nice and pretty, too!  The monorail and the lakes/green grass is very nice.  Then when you head out towards Cape Canaveral, what is green turns swampy and dry!   

I hope you had a great time and I'm sure you did.  Did you post any pictures up anywhere?

Tell me, you DID NOT get a picture of you guys and  Disney Characters at the airport.................................... did you??


----------



## Stacey (Dec 1, 2003)

Lmao at you David!!! No I did not get a picture at the airport w/ Disney characters..we didn't even see any ...but don't worry-- I probably wouldn't have!

That airport is VERY nice!! We were there from 11-4pm ... soo I walked around it a lot--wishing I had your number with me. I forgot it at home!

Thats awesome you got to meet up with Lorraine and Freeman! Too cool. 
YES- when you come to houston we will meet up for sure if you have time!

I did have a great time, thank you! I haven't posted any pics yet..but will soon! 

Have a wonderful day cutie!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Lmao at you David!!! No I did not get a picture at the airport w/ Disney characters..we didn't even see any ...but don't worry-- I probably wouldn't have!
> 
> That airport is VERY nice!! We were there from 11-4pm ... soo I walked around it a lot--wishing I had your number with me. I forgot it at home!
> ...



No Disney Characters in the airport??  Maybe OIA or MCO (Airport code) finally BANNED those nuisances!     That is too-too funny!  11-4pm!!    Was that on the said date of "Friday"???  Hmmnn...  I knew I should've swung by there but the chances of me running into you would be like looking for a salmon in a river during non spawning season!  Did that make sense?    Hmmnn... it's funny bc/ I was supposed to leave at 11pm Thursday but ended up leaving at 4:00 am  early Friday and arrived Orlando at 7:30 am.  I think I "chuckled" around with my friend, dragged his butt to Gold's Gym and got back around 12 pm to his place.   I think I fell asleep during the time you were in the airport.  Hmmnn...  I guess you could say the statement of, "Since I snoozed.... I lose!"    

Yes, I will give you a shout out when I'm in town.  Too bad you didn't live in Dallas, I usually connect there or Chicago when I travel.  I was in Dallas for 2 hours last time... walking around... observing people and relaxing.  In other words, Bored out of my mind! 

Have a great day, sweetie!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2003)

Side note:

I just relooked at my own pictures recently posted and man, my hair is so uncombed!  That's what I get for throwing on that outfit coming home, sweaty right after the gym!  

Thank God, Freeman didn't see me like that!  He would've ran away from me!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2003)

New Products for me:

VHT Protein shake

Scitech Strawberry/White Chocolate  (mmmmnnn.. delicious!)


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2003)

Monday:

Double split session in WPB with Debi!!!

Great Workout!!!


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2003)

OK... for now.....

This should end the chapter of my personal logs here for awhile.

Until then,


To whomever it may concern:

HAVE A WONDERFUL AND SAFE HOLIDAY!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 2, 2003)

hey there, am home now, and my bed was wayyyyyyyyyy cold last night


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> hey there, am home now, and my bed was wayyyyyyyyyy cold last night



  I hear ya!  It's been very cold the last few nights and my foolish roommate had the AC on 60 degrees!


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2003)

*SUSPENDING THE CHAPTER FOR NOW!*

In lieu of recent happenings with one of my close friend's, I will be spending more time with my friend who is in distress.

I will be working out and working out even harder than ever!

My thoughts and prayers will be with you all!

With that in mind............................



Two songs come to my mind!


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2003)

i'm so tired of being here
suppressed by all of my childish fears
and if you have to leave
i wish that you would just leave
because your presence still lingers here
and it won't leave me alone 

these wounds won't seem to heal
this pain is just too real
there's just too much that time cannot erase

when you cried i'd wipe away all of your tears
when you'd scream i'd fight away all of your fears
and i've held your hand through all of these years
but you still have all of me

you used to captivate me
by your resonating light
but now i'm bound by the life you left behind
your face it haunts my once pleasant dreams
your voice it chased away all the sanity in me

these wounds won't seem to heal
this pain is just too real
there's just too much that time cannot erase

when you cried i'd wipe away all of your tears
when you'd scream i'd fight away all of your fears
and i've held your hand through all of these years
but you still have all of me

i've tried so hard to tell myself that you're gone
and though you're still with me
i've been alone all along


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2003)

The choice was yours and noone else's
You can cry for a body in despair
Hang your head because she is no longer there
To shine, to dazzle, or betray
How she lived, how she shone
But how soon the lights were gone

By Madonna from the movie, Evita.  The last song on the soundtrack, Disc 2!  <=====  I forgot the name of the track but only for this moment!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: SUSPENDING THE CHAPTER FOR NOW!*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> In lieu of recent happenings with one of my close friend's, I will be spending more time with my friend who is in distress.
> 
> I will be working out and working out even harder than ever!
> ...



Awwww we will miss you!!! Keep working hard, I know you will!! And Keep us updated.

Thats sweet of you to take care of your friend, your such a great guy! 

Keep in touch-- have a MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: SUSPENDING THE CHAPTER FOR NOW!*



> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Awwww we will miss you!!! Keep working hard, I know you will!! And Keep us updated.
> 
> Thats sweet of you to take care of your friend, your such a great guy!
> ...



Thanks Stacey..... stay sweet as always!!!  Have a wonderful holiday, too!

PS.  I'll be back soon enough!!


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2003)

Hi Folks!!

All is well so far.... so far with my friend.

As for me!  I'm doing really well and have NOT let up!

It's only progressing and everything is getting "sweeter and sweeter"...

PONDERING THOUGHTS:

How you conduct and carry yourself makes either a positive or negative influence.  To most, this does not alter how they feel about the person on a friendship level.

However, your physical perception determines how one will fully perceive, accept and love you.  

The GIST:  It hurts and it's nothing but the truth.


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2003)

PRE-GRAMMY HOLIDAY PARTY IN THE GABLES IN TWO WEEKS!


Must tighten/strict eating plan!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hi Folks!!
> 
> All is well so far.... so far with my friend.
> ...



Dave..

It's probably me, but what exactly are you saying with your pondering thoughts.  I read it three times.. are you trying to say that  people aren't your friend if they don't find you physically appealing?


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Dave..
> 
> It's probably me, but what exactly are you saying with your pondering thoughts.  I read it three times.. are you trying to say that  people aren't your friend if they don't find you physically appealing?



I must say, your absolutely correct!  It didn't make much sense probably bc/ I was typing the thought without enough emotion.  

So, here is my second chance.  

PONDERING THOUGHTS:

How you conduct and carry yourself makes either a positive or negative influence. To most, this does not alter how they feel about the person on a friendship level.

*People (Friend's, family & strangers)  make judgements based on your actions, mannerism and sense of thoughts/morale.  So, looks are not neccessary for the most part.  Unless poor hygeine becomes a factor.   *

However, your physical perception determines how one will fully perceive, accept and love you. 

*This was a continuing thought on the first part but the difference maker in the sense that someone that you may be attracted to you may not be attracted back due to the lack of qualities whatever that may be.  I can understand that no one is perfect but usually, a good-hearted person would normally see past the physical and love that person for who they are.  Usually.  But, on the other hand, due to my retardedness past of steroid use, foolishness with heavy weights and not caring about my body (health-wise) running the risk of dying (elevated liver count....yes, my liver was not in healthy form due to AS and drinking).  Luckily,  I have been given that second chance!  I'm getting a chance at life, love and liberty to be the happy person I was years ago.  I won't say that I was not happy in the last few years or months but I can say that I'm well at peace.  Prepare yourself for this ridiculous next statement that I'm going to make.  You should be used to these anyways!    *

*If I died tomorrow or soon, I've died a happy, peaceful person knowing that I have made the peace I needed to with everyone that has mattered to me in life.  Sure, I'd miss life and everyone but hell, if I died accidental or for within other reasons then, it was my time.  But, I DO NOT want to die because of something I caused such as Steroids, recreational drugs (<<== which I'm proud to say I never did) etc.*


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2003)

*Very cold pictures series!*

LMAO!  It IS COLD.............  seriously!

Here I had to wear clothes such as a freakin suit.  Yes, that's a heavy sports jacket, too!

Apologies for the terrible quality.  The batteries were low and I didn't realize this!


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2003)

It's still cold!!


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2003)

Last one


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2003)

The SIGN!!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2003)

OK, after talking to Crazee "D", she seems to be on track again... for now so now that I can go on with myself as well.

9:00 am workout

What a screw up I am!!    I didn't realize I was doing weights until I got there and on an empty stomach but pumped with ephedra!

Chest

Incline Bench/4 sets- 20, 20, 15 & 12 reps

SUPERSET
DB bench- 20 rep scheme with DB flys (20, 20, 15, 12)
(another screw up!   

Pec Dec flys- 20 reps across the board

Started see white spots but did cardio anyways for only 25 mins.

Meal #1
Chicken 4 oz
Sm Steak- 2oz.
Turkey- 4 oz.
Green Beans (1 cup)
Rice (1.5 cup)

Meal #2
Turkey
Green beans
Rice

Sleep!

6:30 pm Workout

Back Workout
Lat Pulldown- 20/20/15/12 reps
Standing rows wide grip- same scheme
Seated under grip rows- same scheme

35 mins of  cardio

Had to run and see a friend at the bowling alley.  I never knew that our bowling alley was full of hotties!  Damn!     My friend has such the hook up!   

Meal #3
Protein Drink before bed!

Yes, I know I am not eating enough on the weekends but Debi knows this and I'm working on it!  Really, I am!  



NOTES:

WPB and Debi tomorrow!  Hmmnnn...  I wonder what body part I should do!  Certainly not legs!  Not ready for that!  I guess I'll be doing Tri's and Bi's then!

A readjustment to my diet is coming.  Last week I only lost 1.5 lbs.  (Digital Scale    )

Personally, I think that with my second training session and it running late and eating then sleeping, it may have caused it to store fat but then again, my metabolism is running great so maybe that is not the case!  Who knows so we'll see what she says on this... tomorrow!  I'm also consuming 8oz of a simple protein drink/low carbs before I go to bed as well.  Interesting enough!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I must say, your absolutely correct!  It didn't make much sense probably bc/ I was typing the thought without enough emotion.
> 
> So, here is my second chance.
> ...



OK... I am still not exactly sure what you are trying to say... but  the fact that you are happy and at peace is a great thing!!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2003)

Well, it was a heart to heart discussion I had with my trainer in regards to how my life changed and I believe her question was "what prompted me for my life change."

But, I think I also mentioned to her that not only has working out with her affected me physically but emotionally as well.  Not just the matter of just "feeling good" but good about life.  

You know me, always rambling on about "wish-washy" stuff.


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2003)

To answer a few questions that were in my temporary gallery.

1) I'm not cutting my hair just yet but I am getting a few layers added in and maybe, I'll cut 2 inches off.  

REASONS: 

     A. Everytime, I go to the hairdresser she sighs everytime I ask her how much I should take off!  She's a friend of mine and she loves my hair.  She even makes it fair and talks to the other gals and gets an opinion on should I get CHOPPED and the consensus vote is a "BIG NO"     Check them out!
Samy's   if your ever in the Miami Beach area.  Be prepared to pay though!    So, maybe you say, "who cares what they think, it's your hair... do whatever you want.  Well, *I am.* 

     B. It's funny though, what you all see within my pictures, two   questions come to mind.  My hair looks awful and your BF/weight.
Well, let's talk about the hair.  My friend's are always truthful and honest with me and I always ask them their opinion.  I have even had my hair cut/shaven in the back etc.  No problems and no bad remarks.   Except from my mother and sister's.    Same with my hair long.  Oh well, no big deal.  I asked a real good friend what she thought and she said, "Why cut your hair?  It's your trademark and it makes up your character.  I liked that comment by her and I really respect her opinion so, my hair is here to stay until my job fires me for it!     OK... no more hair talk!  I'm bored!  

2) What is my BF?

Currently it lays at 28%.  I am big boned, 6'0" and yes, I was even more embarrisingly higher 8 weeks ago!  I let myself go and didn't care about much in life.  I still had my heart but not my emotions.  I weighed in at 327 lbs. taking Sustanon, Deca, D'bol, Winstrol, Test Cyp & enthanate, Halotestin, clenbuterol and growth.    Lifting ridiculous amounts of weight (powerlifting) and acting like an animal. 

*Those days are gone!*  With Debi as my guidance, I am no longer taking any of those things.  And, yes, I do currently weigh in at 279 lbs and yes, I have worked out as slated within this journal.  I've worked out everyday to this day and maybe I took a couple of days off within this time frame of 7 weeks.    I can tell you this much.  The first 9 days of Debi's diet was the hardest 9 days of my life.  As I stated, I have never taken any hardcore recreational drugs such as marijuana, coke, X heroin etc.  But, stripping away all of my favorite foods, my diet pepsi was a huge withdrawal and shocked the HELL out of my body!  Of course there is no comparison bc/ obviously it's harder to kick a drug habit then curbing back foods.  But, I'm sure it's pretty close bc/ I LOVED to eat and eat in horror-fashion!  

3) Before and after pictures.  Oh, they'll be there.  Trust me, they will.  However, I think I'm going to give them to Debi.  I'm in a phase 1 with her and I won't post any body pictures until 6 months though.  But as for fun pictures, those will always be posted here!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2003)

MOST EXCELLENT SESSION WITH DEBI TONIGHT!  Great candid discussion and planned out the next steps within my diet and increase of caloric intake!

Holy Crap!  On my second workout session (6:00 or so) She has a meal @ 4:30 pm and then a small protein drink around 5:45 granted that I do weights and cardio.  Then, right afterwards... another small protein drink!    But if it's cardio only on that second session, then eat that meal @ 4:30pm and then, after, the small protein drink.

Cool!  I love it!  I'm very glad she removed the small protein drink before bed though!  For now!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi David!

Sounds like you are doing great with your trainer!  Congrats!
How is that girl you were seeing?  Alexandra I think?

BTW don't worry so much about what other people think or say.. if you like your hair long then keep it that way.. it's YOUR hair.


----------



## katie64 (Dec 9, 2003)

Hey Honey, you know I like big guys, right  j/k well I do.......


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi David!
> 
> Sounds like you are doing great with your trainer!  Congrats!
> ...




Alexandra... Alexandra... Alexandra was one of the things I needed to let go in my life at that time.  Her influences (lifestyle) was a negative impact on what I am trying to accomplish today so I don't see her anymore.  I talk to her from time to time  but would much rather not have her that close to me.  Shallow?  Naaahhh.  I got out of that at a perfect time!  

I don't really think of my hair but I do think about the band!


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey Honey, you know I like big guys, right  j/k well I do.......




No, I didn't know you liked big guys???    Were you talking about hair???  

How are you, sweetie?  Good to see you say something in my journal!  I'd love for you to pop in every now and then or daily for that matter.  Although Ive been quite boring in here lately, you know, busy with the traveling and training stuff and not being able to spend time online!

Talk to you soon!  R-E-A-L Soon!


----------



## katie64 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> No, I didn't know you liked big guys???    Were you talking about hair???
> 
> How are you, sweetie?  Good to see you say something in my journal!  I'd love for you to pop in every now and then or daily for that matter.  Although Ive been quite boring in here lately, you know, busy with the traveling and training stuff and not being able to spend time online!
> ...


HAHAHA..............look up silly, you were talking about how big you are, ummmmmmmm, tall, thick, you know big=awesome..................Dave, you are a riot, I was LingMAO after I talked with you, LOL..........very uplifting, thank you.................Now, go to bed and rest those legs..............


----------



## katie64 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> To answer a few questions that were in my temporary gallery.
> 
> 1) I'm not cutting my hair just yet but I am getting a few layers added in and maybe, I'll cut 2 inches off.
> ...


This is the quote............geez


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> HAHAHA..............look up silly, you were talking about how big you are, ummmmmmmm, tall, thick, you know big=awesome..................Dave, you are a riot, I was LingMAO after I talked with you, LOL..........very uplifting, thank you.................Now, go to bed and rest those legs..............




Oh yeah... but I wouldn't say what you copied and pasted was a "quote" but more like an epic!  Not!!!!!  

Well, I'm very glad that I can put a laugh and smile into your night when we talk.    Well, I can't wait to meet you in February!    Hopefully, nothing stops me from meeting you since my trainer is in Palm Beach so I SHOULD NOT have any reasons!  Plus, I'm certainly NOT looking for any excuses, either!

Hmmnnn... big, tall and thick.... Well, we'll see what happens in two months and how Debi continues to transform my body!  

My legs...  they actual feel better but I will comment on that in the next posts!


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2003)

OK, tomorrow is a weigh in!    We'll see!  I'm starting to dislike weigh ins!  

My trainer shook me up on Monday!  But my legs are better now!  Wednesday there was NO morning session.  I needed the rest anyways.   

Thurdsay's Journal

Workout AM

20 mins of cario
Abs

Meal # 1
Turkey
Rice
Broccoli (raw)  

Meal #2
SAME!!

Meal #3
Steak
Green Beans

Meal #4
Turkey
Broccoli

PM Workout

Bi's and Tri's
40 mins of Cardio

Meal #5
More Turkey!
Spinach

Meal #6
Ground Chicken (Lean)


----------



## katie64 (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Oh yeah... but I wouldn't say what you copied and pasted was a "quote" but more like an epic!  Not!!!!!
> 
> Well, I'm very glad that I can put a laugh and smile into your night when we talk.    Well, I can't wait to meet you in February!    Hopefully, nothing stops me from meeting you since my trainer is in Palm Beach so I SHOULD NOT have any reasons!  Plus, I'm certainly NOT looking for any excuses, either!
> ...


 I don't want to hear any excuses, your the first IM member I'm meeting, damn it 
















 



OOPS.............Nope your second, I'm meeting DG first in North Carolina................sorry


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I don't want to hear any excuses, your the first IM member I'm meeting, damn it
> 
> 
> OOPS.............Nope your second, I'm meeting DG first in North Carolina................sorry



   Just kidding.  That's cool, you get to meet dg and then, dd <<===== that would be *ME  * !


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2003)

LAST NIGHT!    

4am and listening to cut of songs the band gave me and  I am adding in keyboards and fillers.  Now that's f'n awesome!!!  However, Long Island Iced Tea's was not so f'n awesome!  But I still stood tall and was being "quite" creative musically!


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2003)

Training with Debi! (11 am)

I forewarned her that I had a hard night and I went to bed around 4 am!!!

Did she let up?  No!!!!     In all essence, I had a great workout!  Tiring though!

Shoulders/Chest

Pre-exhaustion sets were added!  

I did so well that she allowed me to replace my complex carbs from the usual Oatmeal/Rice to Pasta (plain w/ lite olive oil)    (Today only!!!)

Then, I waited 45 mins after y lunch and did my cardio for 60 mins!!

Not tired yet.  While typing this, I have my guitar in my lap and playing add ins for the new song! It's such a beautiful song!  I may put a wav. file for you guys to hear a sample of it!  I like the song!


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2003)

OK... I gained two lbs. last week!    However, my cardio sessions were reduced and my weights in my training increased keeping the same rep scheme!!!  This was my decision last week due to my legs being hit hard by Debi last Monday!!!

Speaking of Debi.  Because I hated her stretch routine I made a bet with her!  I told her give me two weeks and I will do a full split and hold it there for a few seconds and if I successfully do this, she has to allow me to stretch on my own during (leg days)!

I think  no....  I KNOW she's going to lose this bet!   She forgot I took Tae Kwon Do and American Kenpo.   I should go re-sweeten this bet!


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2003)

FLUCK!!!  I didn't realize it was 5:00 pm!!!   

I have to be in the gym in two hours!!!


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2003)

OK, workout done!  Not much.  Only cardio for 35 mins!

Quite boring and the gym was filled with "dudes only"!  I  thought I was in teh gym with the Village People!  No motivation there!    Besides that.

Anyhoo, Have a show to go to at 12 am!  Damn... that's in two hours!  Where?  The RATS MOUTH!!!  (Katie, figure that one out... you should know what city I am refering to!   )  When will life slow down for me?  NEVER, because I don't want it to!


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2003)

Today wasn't a bad day at all.

Cardio in the mid morning
Cardio in 2 hours (7:00 ish!)

Foods are pretty good.  I have to get a re-grip on things though!

For the next three days (including this one) My cardio is going to be bumped up and Tuesday is training day in WPB.  

With Christmas coming around the corner, I think I need to get my trainer a gift.   Whatever that may be, Gift certificate, money or a plane ticket etc.  a card will be included stating, "Merry X-mas to a very special person in my life that I have known only shortly but has made a huge positive impact on my life."  Something like that.  Or, maybe this then.  "My gift to you on this special day is far less than the gift you've given me 8 weeks ago.  My health-your wisdom..... our success!!!"  Yeah, maybe that's the one I'll use!


----------



## katie64 (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> OK, workout done!  Not much.  Only cardio for 35 mins!
> 
> Quite boring and the gym was filled with "dudes only"!  I  thought I was in teh gym with the Village People!  No motivation there!    Besides that.
> ...


 The Rat's Mouth, sounds like a real nice place Dave, NOT, probably Fort Lauderdale, not sure, I was always drunk while I lived down there, hehe..............


----------



## katie64 (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> OK... I gained two lbs. last week!    However, my cardio sessions were reduced and my weights in my training increased keeping the same rep scheme!!!  This was my decision last week due to my legs being hit hard by Debi last Monday!!!
> 
> Speaking of Debi.  Because I hated her stretch routine I made a bet with her!  I told her give me two weeks and I will do a full split and hold it there for a few seconds and if I successfully do this, she has to allow me to stretch on my own during (leg days)!
> ...


2 lbs = 2 LIIT's


----------



## katie64 (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Today wasn't a bad day at all.
> 
> Cardio in the mid morning
> ...


You could give her 2 cards and write them both, but I like the second one too


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> The Rat's Mouth, sounds like a real nice place Dave, NOT, probably Fort Lauderdale, not sure, I was always drunk while I lived down there, hehe..............



Yikes!     Always drunk?   

Rats Mouth


Rats= Raton

Mouth= Boca


equals ?????

Gotta love ya, Katie... you tried!   

I got that demo of our the groups new song... wanna hear it?   Let me know!


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> 2 lbs = 2 LIIT's



What is LIIT's?  I'm a little tired so I'm not catching it.  

Taking advantage of a tired guy....  not nice!


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> You could give her 2 cards and write them both, but I like the second one too




It's an idea but.... I think I will go with the second one because it's more meaningful and something I haven't really said to her..... at least not yet!  

Hmmmnn...


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2003)

OK.  Just did my second session of cardio.  Alot better than last night.  I still can't get over working out with an atmosphere such as the VILLAGE people!!


----------



## katie64 (Dec 14, 2003)

OK, Boca I never thought of that, and actually when I lived there I didn't drink, my boyfriend "love of my life" was a boxer and trained there so we were health nuts back then, LIIT= Long Island Ice Tea  j/k, OK so just give her one card , and yes I want to hear it, and not over the phone, I could barely here that last time..........ok honey, taken my fried ass(Sun Burn't) to bed now, talk soon, ok..........


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> OK, Boca I never thought of that, and actually when I lived there I didn't drink, my boyfriend "love of my life" was a boxer and trained there so we were health nuts back then, LIIT= Long Island Ice Tea  j/k, OK so just give her one card , and yes I want to hear it, and not over the phone, I could barely here that last time..........ok honey, taken my fried ass(Sun Burn't) to bed now, talk soon, ok..........



  Oh crap!  That is too funny about the LIIT's!  Yes, mistake number one.  No more LIIT's!  I said, "Ralph's" name 3 times that night!  Don't worry, Debi kicked my ass the next day for it!  

Hmmmnnn... not being able to hear the demo over the phone, huh?  Well, I fixed that tonight, didn't I?   

You poor-poor girl and her burnt ass!  Did you learn your lesson?  Just kidding.  I know it hurts!  Like I said, I would've smacked that ass to remind you of your error!   

Talk to you again, soon!  Oops!

Monday- I have practice!  
Tuesday- Training with Deb and Studio
Wednesday- I have an installation to do as a favor for Katharine (I mentioned that to you over the phone)  Hopefully, there will be *NORAM* installations, either!  
Thursday- Grammy party
Friday- Company Christmas party!

Yeah... my week is hectic now that I think about it!


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2003)

Another thought!

This is nutty!  What to wear for this?  What to wear?

http://www.groveisle.com/


----------



## katie64 (Dec 15, 2003)

Very nice, you should definitely wear a suit, you could always call and see what the dress code is.....................And YES, I learned my lesson, my fried ass still hurts, damn


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2003)

I did better and emailed the Grammy's!


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2003)

It's not a black tie affair but sports jacket etc. affair.... but that's nothing new because I wear it anyways!!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I don't want to hear any excuses, your the first IM member I'm meeting, damn it
> 
> 
> ...


  Lucky me!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2003)

Braggart!


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm back and I survived the week!!!

The party was excellent and gorgeous!  I ran into a few friend's in the industry and now more active with the industry!  I'm so glad I went last night!   

Now, let's talk about the Martini's!     I drank 3 martini's and wow!  I had a super time and glad I didn't have a cheat meal last week!


----------



## david (Dec 20, 2003)

*Having some fun*

 

Just a new hunny I've been hanging around with.  Oui-Oui!  She's Canadian French!  Excellent, and I didn't have to go someone where cold to find her!


----------



## david (Dec 20, 2003)

More fun!


----------



## david (Dec 20, 2003)

Just an update.  Things are going well on the music side and the formal parties are quite fun!  I ran into an old friend in Miami!  I'm so excited!  She was my sidekick at NARAS!!!  

My workouts. Well, there going OK but I admittingly have slipped but I will get back on the ball VERY soon.

Like Funday-Sunday!


----------



## katie64 (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> More fun!


Waz up with those red eyes Davey???/


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Waz up with those red eyes Davey???/




Hello Katie!  

Oh, the red eyes!    I decided not to try to edit red eyes because everytime I do, I mess the pictures up!    The only thing I'm good at is cropping pictures!

How are you doing, Katie?  I will call you very soon!  Finally, last week is gone!  Thank God!  It was tough as hell!

Did ya miss me?


----------



## katie64 (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hello Katie!
> 
> Oh, the red eyes!    I decided not to try to edit red eyes because everytime I do, I mess the pictures up!    The only thing I'm good at is cropping pictures!
> ...


Of course I did, how are you, I see you survived your party week, what will you do for christmas??? Call anytime honey, I've been busy with the holiday coming up soon, changing up a few things with my workout, by my therapist, but all's good with me........take care


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Of course I did, how are you, I see you survived your party week, what will you do for christmas??? Call anytime honey, I've been busy with the holiday coming up soon, changing up a few things with my workout, by my therapist, but all's good with me........take care



Christmas.... Christmas..... Christmas?!?!?!  Well, being that my family is 1400 miles away.........  I'm not sure of what I'm going to do.... exactly.  I do have all of my gifts here though!  

I will be calling very soon!!!  I have to be in the studio tomorrow night, though so maybe, I'll try you tomorrow!  

I saw in your journal that your getting ack into the groove and that's what I love to hear!  I'll tell ya sweetie, I have to give you A LOT of credit though for your charisma.  Being that I do like the warm weather, I couldn't evne get myself to think about any cardio or working out, period!  SO I give you a lot of credit!!!!!!!

Take care, hunny!


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2003)

Well, I didn't make a wave file bc/ I'm having too many complications, however, I do have this link for you guys!

Just click on this and it should take you to this .wma file within the folder named, "mail attachments".  

I'm going to be adding the piano/strings to this song so it should be really cool, hopoefully.

http://briefcase.yahoo.com/djdean6


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2003)

Crap!  I don't think that link works!  Someday, it will work!


----------



## katie64 (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Well, I didn't make a wave file bc/ I'm having too many complications, however, I do have this link for you guys!
> 
> Just click on this and it should take you to this .wma file within the folder named, "mail attachments".
> ...


 
       All Folders  | File Folders > Mail Attachments  




This folder is currently empty.


----------



## katie64 (Dec 23, 2003)

Have a wonderful holiday honey, if you don't call, I will you ok, tons of things to do over the next couple of days, so I'll be in and out..............Don't open you presents b4 christmas day, well you can open 1 christmas eve............


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> All Folders  | File Folders > Mail Attachments
> 
> 
> ...




I know I know I know!  

I'd send it via email but I think your using dial up if I can recall, correct?


----------



## katie64 (Dec 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I know I know I know!
> 
> I'd send it via email but I think your using dial up if I can recall, correct?


Yes, I want cable for christmas, although we can't get it here on the island, grrrrrrrrrrrrr, got the email babe, if it doesn't work, I'll call ya, you can play it over the phone   I'll call ya later, hope you have a great day


----------



## david (Dec 24, 2003)

Since you didn't email me I take it you got it then!  I hope you like it though!  Well, I figured out what I am going to do for Christmas!!!  Open my gifts from my family (that they sent), Write music, read a movie script that my friend wrote for an indy movieco. for a score and soundtrack theme.  I hope to accomplish a lot tomorrow and get some quality rest from my daily routines.  (gym, work and travelling)

I'll try calling you tonight!!!


----------



## david (Dec 24, 2003)

I smell scissors on Saturday!!!

Note to self:  Friday- MAKE A HAIR APPT!

1/2 my length will go bye-bye!!!


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2003)

Monday's workout with my trainer

Chest

Incline Bench (4 sets) 20, 20,20 & 15 rep scheme
Vertical Chest (seated) machine press (4 sets x 20 reps)
Flat Bench DB's flys (4 sets- 20, 20, 15 & 15 reps)
Push ups (fingers in) 3 sets x 15 reps

Tricpes
DB Kickbacks (non alternating... standing) 3 sets x 20, 20, 15 reps
Bench Dips 1 set of 20 reps
Tripcep pressdowns- 3 sets- 20, 15 & 15 reps)
One arm single  standing tricpe extension (3 sets- 15, 15, 12)
Bench Dips- 1 set of 20 reps


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2003)

Grrrrr.......  I am trying so hard to avoid partying and eating bad foods right now!!!!

I'm also trying to avoid going to the gym but I won in that round because the only gym that was open was Pembroke Pines Gold's gym and I DID stop in to get a protein shake, Speed Stack and water.

I'm trying SO HARD!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2003)

I lose!  I guess I'm gonna take off to this party real soon!  


How to drink water at a slamming party??  NOT going to happen!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 26, 2003)

Hi Dave

I wouldn't worry too much about parties, just be careful, eat and drink in moderation and have fun.  You can get real strict again after the new year!
Hope you had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## david (Dec 26, 2003)

Hi Cyndi!!!    I haven't heard from you for ages!!!

I'm glad you stopped in!  Yesterday was a very emotional time for me because it was the first time I was _really_ alone.  No Bunny, no family and well, I didn't want to see my friend's.  Weird, huh?  All I did was work on the songs that the band is currently writing.  BTW, did you get that email that had the song demo in it?

Emotional strain and stress........................ I have grey hairs now!  Maybe I should get my hair colored tomorrow, too!  

Thank you again for stopping in, sweetie.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 26, 2003)

David,
I'm sorry that you were alone for the first time yesterday!! I know that its hard. If you ever need to talk to me, I'm here for you!!!
Oh and I do that too sometimes--- avoid friends when I'm all alone when Matts out of town- Like tonight-Everyone wants me to go out--and I would rather rent a movie and lay on the couch w/ my dog. 

Take care of yourself honey!!!
And Merry Christmas


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hi Cyndi!!!    I haven't heard from you for ages!!!
> 
> I'm glad you stopped in!  Yesterday was a very emotional time for me because it was the first time I was _really_ alone.  No Bunny, no family and well, I didn't want to see my friend's.  Weird, huh?  All I did was work on the songs that the band is currently writing.  BTW, did you get that email that had the song demo in it?
> ...


Oh David !  I am sorry you were sorta sad.  No it's not weird, sometimes being alone when you are feeling down is the best.
I DID get your songs but I can't play them... I get some weird error message.  I will try again!

I will write you a nice email soon.  Take care Babe
Cyndi


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> David,
> I'm sorry that you were alone for the first time yesterday!! I know that its hard. If you ever need to talk to me, I'm here for you!!!
> Oh and I do that too sometimes--- avoid friends when I'm all alone when Matts out of town- Like tonight-Everyone wants me to go out--and I would rather rent a movie and lay on the couch w/ my dog.
> ...



Thank you very much and your very kind as always!    I've really never been "out" like that and it's funny but the "low" was an absolute "high" in my life.  Meaning, I felt very down but I think that goes with the fact of "As "I", "we" & "People" get older.  It's like life is more cherishable each day as it goes by.  Usually, I don't have time to think about myself in that way because generally I'm so busy with things.  I think part of this contributes to the songwriting I'm doing for the band.  I write songs generally from the heart and in the key of "L" (love that is) so my emotions HAVE to flow and become  more exposed and vunerable.

Hope that made sense!

Thank you again, Stacey!  Your awesome!!


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Oh David !  I am sorry you were sorta sad.  No it's not weird, sometimes being alone when you are feeling down is the best.
> I DID get your songs but I can't play them... I get some weird error message.  I will try again!
> 
> ...



Thank you too, Cyndi for your kind thoughts and words.  Without sounding redundant I would rather add to it then restate.  You know me best within the IM.com group (of course) and  a lot is going on in my life in the sense of music & projects etc.  Yes, I did decide to ignite that flame to attempt to get back within where my heart lies the most.  And that is music creativity and production.  I've latched onto a very nice group and the lead singer (female) and the guitarist are also involved in independent film production.  So, I have a script of a potential film (Sci-Fi thriller, I believe) and we'll see how that goes.  I'm trying to convince them to do a horror-suspense (non- gore) but we'll see.  Maybe I'll have to write the shell within itself to the point it strikes high interest and they'll want to pursue it as well.

Time will tell... only time will tell.

Thank you again, Cyndi!  Your friendship, I will embrace, always and forever!


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2003)

Sunday

9:00 am 
45 mins of Cardio

*SWUNG (sp?) a way to get free memberships for two of my new friend's at Gold's.  What I love about it is that if they *tick* me off or "clown" around that I can yank thier free membership at any given time! 

10:30 am

Meal #1

Protein Shake (Lean Body Chocolate low carb with a hint of Strawberries mixed with water only.)

My friend's truck broke down and he called me and he had ME push his truck off the side of the road and onto the grass.  Do I look like a tow truck to him???    This stinkin Bronco was heavy as HELL when pushing it onto the grass!    All the while I found out that he ran out of gas! 

1:00 pm

Meal 2
Another protein shake
30 min walk 


2pm
Sat and listened to a Jeep/Chrysler/Dodge salesperson today and man, did he stink.  What a bore!!!  NO deal was or will be made!


4 pm

Meal 3
Chicken
Green Beans

Meal 4 (7pm)

More Chicken
Green Beans

Snack (Handful of Popcorn)
Sat in a dealership for 1.5 hours)  
Checking out the Honda line

Meal 5
5 egg whites/ 1yolk
Green beans


I think I'm ALL chickened out today.  I'm going to get some Lean Turkey (ground)


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Thank you too, Cyndi for your kind thoughts and words.  Without sounding redundant I would rather add to it then restate.  You know me best within the IM.com group (of course) and  a lot is going on in my life in the sense of music & projects etc.  Yes, I did decide to ignite that flame to attempt to get back within where my heart lies the most.  And that is music creativity and production.  I've latched onto a very nice group and the lead singer (female) and the guitarist are also involved in independent film production.  So, I have a script of a potential film (Sci-Fi thriller, I believe) and we'll see how that goes.  I'm trying to convince them to do a horror-suspense (non- gore) but we'll see.  Maybe I'll have to write the shell within itself to the point it strikes high interest and they'll want to pursue it as well.
> 
> Time will tell... only time will tell.
> ...



You are so sweet David.  I will also always embrace your friendship....


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2003)

No AM workout


Meal #1
4 eggs/ 1 yolk
Real small potato
Green beans

Meal #2
Turkey
1 cup of Rice
Green Beans

Meal #3
Chef Salad
Double Turkey
1 cup of rice
No Cheese, croutons, tomatoes, dressing etc.
In other words, it will be easier to do it this way!  
8 oz. of Turkey
Lettuce
Onions
Cucumbers

Meal 4
Turkey (4oz)
1/4 cup of green beans

6:30 pm Workout
Back workout

Lat Pulldowns
3 sets- 20, 15, 12 rep

Seated machine rows
Same rep scheme

I forget what I called these
Same rep scheme

DB pullovers
4 sets- 20, 20- 15, 15

Light abs

20 mins of cardio

Still emotionally down.................  

Meal #5
Chicken
Green Beans

Meal 6 

Protein Drink (At 11pm)


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> You are so sweet David.  I will also always embrace your friendship....



I wonder if you even know how much of what you said, "means to me."

And trust me, as much as I'm feeling down lately, you've momentarily brought my head up for a smile or two!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I wonder if you even know how much of what you said, "means to me."
> 
> And trust me, as much as I'm feeling down lately, you've momentarily brought my head up for a smile or two!



I finally listened to that song you emailed me.  It was beautiful.

You are a good friend and a GREAT human being David.  Always remember that......   
 

Happy new year!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2003)

Hi stranger!! Just wanted to wish you a Happy New Year! I still laugh when I think about the drunk posting last year  I've been reading some of your journal and am sorry that you've been down lately! I hope things look up for you very soon!  You're always welcome in Chicago..I think you owe me a pizza!


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Hi stranger!! Just wanted to wish you a Happy New Year! I still laugh when I think about the drunk posting last year  I've been reading some of your journal and am sorry that you've been down lately! I hope things look up for you very soon!  You're always welcome in Chicago..I think you owe me a pizza!



Hey baby-doll!  It's about time you rang in!!!  I've seen you a couple of time a month or so ago but Dero scared you off   Just kidding dero, if you're out there!

Anyhoo, yeah, life's daily routines and activities or congesting to the fact that I feel I can't breath!  Well, I'm dealing with those day to day issues and plus, I'm negotiating with car dealerships to get the lowest price to see if I still have that type of skill within me!

Yes, baby, I DO owe you one and I will PM you when my plans draw closer for that trip.  I'll PM you.  If you have time, start another journal and don't worry about the intricacies... have fun with it and we can talk like we used to.  Drunk or not!  Yes, I remember that!  

Happy New Years, baby-doll!


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I finally listened to that song you emailed me.  It was beautiful.
> 
> You are a good friend and a GREAT human being David.  Always remember that......
> ...



I'm glad you liked it!  It took me awhile to get it down but it was a bare bone demo we cut!  We have a few more songs but unfortunately I'm not on those.  But the new ones I will be!  
Give me a shout if you'd like me to send the CD so you don't have to wait for the download.  

Thank you, Cyndi... thank you so much for that warm thought!

I hope you have a great new year, too!


----------



## katie64 (Dec 31, 2003)

Hi honey, sorry I couldn't get back to you, my 14 yr. old & friend held the phone hostage ..........Brats

Calling you tomorrow for sure, or today whenever you read this, hope you had a good night sweetie


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

That's OK.  You can call me tonight or tomorrow or both!   

I just got done with some music that I was writing and then, my friend called me to go to this wacky party in Weston.  A very nice type party and you have to semi dress for the occassion and tonight is not the night!  I'm tired!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 1, 2004)

You didn't sound tired to me babe, you sounded _ _ _ _ _ , fill in the blank  


Thanks for sharing the New Year with me babe, if only on the phone, it was nice to actually make it to midnight, especially with a good friend such as yourself


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> You didn't sound tired to me babe, you sounded _ _ _ _ _ , fill in the blank
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the New Year with me babe, if only on the phone, it was nice to actually make it to midnight, especially with a good friend such as yourself




It's funny though Katie because my alarm goes off for 8 am and I didn't get up for whatever reasons...  My body ached really bad around 11 am and when I heard noises outside my door at 1:00 pm, I got up and it ached even more!    OK, I did nothing but talked to you last night avoiding all the invites to go out and acted "dumb" and spent it having an interesting conversation with you.  (open-ended...  )  So, I go to the gym at 1:30pm today with no intentions of working out but to get a nice protein shake and everything started blacking out in my head!    I was about ready to go check into the ER.  But, I'm going to take it in stride today and take it easy hoping I can turn whatever is going on in my body around!  I'm just hoping it's just a temporary body flu. (24 hours)

As for filling in the blanks.....................  hmmnnn....  I felt.... ummmnnnn...  aaahhhh..... ooooohhhh  Just kidding!     

Really, I loved talking to you, period!  Your awesome, Katie!  Now, if I can just solve the rest of my problems in life--- car wise of what I'm going to do!


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2004)

Side NOTE:  One of my BF's just asked me out!    I think I'm going to take her up on her offer!    I'm more flattered that she did asks me out.  I wonder if I'm going to be another sucker in life with her!  I truly hope not!  

"... if anyone falls in love?  Somewhere, dream time in the back of your mind.... if anyone falls!     

-Stevie Nicks


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

awwww thats so cute! 
one of my old friends who ive been crushing forever seems interested now but we'll see...

best of luck!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Side NOTE:  One of my BF's just asked me out!    I think I'm going to take her up on her offer!    I'm more flattered that she did asks me out.  I wonder if I'm going to be another sucker in life with her!  I truly hope not!
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm...  which friend asked you out David?  Just wondering...


----------



## katie64 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hope your feeling better now, got side tracked and couldn't get back to you (family issues), I'll talk with you soon, two questions, did you accept her invitation and did you pick out your car????

Later babe


----------



## katie64 (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> awwww thats so cute!
> one of my old friends who ive been crushing forever seems interested now but we'll see...
> 
> best of luck!


Love is definitely in the air this New Year, good for you babe, he must be checking out that tighter booty


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> awwww thats so cute!
> one of my old friends who ive been crushing forever seems interested now but we'll see...
> 
> best of luck!



Definitely, it's funny how things evolve and it's like... why now, why not then... WTH did I do so "right" now and WTH did I do wrong then.....  

All I know is that she has issues and she can't implement/execute the things she says so if that's within her business life, god knows how she'll make decisions as a couple or personal life.

Where is the wall.... I need to hit my head against it!

  <<=== There it is!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hmmm...  which friend asked you out David?  Just wondering...



I don't know if I told you about her but I think I did but it's Donna.  The wonderful New York gal who from time to time drives me bonkers!!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hope your feeling better now, got side tracked and couldn't get back to you (family issues), I'll talk with you soon, two questions, did you accept her invitation and did you pick out your car????
> 
> Later babe



I had another talk with her and she was kinda "gooey" with me in the sense of the fact that she thought I was avoiding the question.  Well, when I told her "yes" to see if she was serious she said that we are going to talk things over?    So, now, I think I'm going to concentrate on the other thing and make a critical decision!  

Here comes your favorite catch phrase from me, Katie!!!


"Do I lay in my bed over $320 payments on a new car when I know in fact that I can get a much lower payment?"

"Do I go with Rick Case Honda and wait for their delays because of the "F" ups?"

"Or, do I continue to stay in the car until my lease payments are up in 10 months?"

*STAY TUNED*



*SAME BRAT TIME*



*SAME BRAT CHANNEL*


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

JOURNAL TIME!!!

NEW YEARS EVE

NO WORKOUT/NO PARTY!!!  (Thank god!)  

See next thread!!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

NEW YEARS DAY!

Alarm goes off for 8 am- feeling fine but decided to lay in bed a little longer!

Alarm wakes me up at 9:30 am- Feeling OK but my body slightly aches!  Stay in bed!

Alarm goes off again at 10:30 am- Feeling VERY achy... not waking up!!!  

12 pm- hear noises outside my window... BODY beyond achy (lower) DEFINITELY NOT getting up now!

1:00 pm- DRAG MY ASS OUT OF BED AND into the car and go to the gym to get a speed stack and a protein shake.  Sit and wait for "clown" to come to the counter to make my shake (5 mins elapses) and as he approaches, my eyes dim and everything is getting dark!  I almost passed out!!!!!  Decline the shake, drive home scaringly, collapse in bed for 2 hours and woke up feeling fine.  Well not that fine but way better than before!  Get up and buy a NEW keyboard, practice and play and then, 9:30 pm
*SHIVERING COLD!!!!!* , I hit the hay until 5:30 am!!!

Next Thread!!!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh yeah... I must mention, I had 1 meal that day and lots of water!!!

Also, talked with Katie, too!   

Did I mention that I lost a few pounds over the holiday??


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

FRIDAY, January, 2nd

6:00 am Cardio
45 mins

Weird sweat- clamy like (I think it was a 24 hour flu!)

Meal #1
9 egg whites/1 yolk
Spinach
1 cup of oatmeal

Meal #2
Turkey
1 cup of Rice
1 cup of Spinach

Meal #3
Chicken Breast
Spinach/Broccoli (1 cup total)

Meal #4
Protein Shake w/ 5gms of Carbs

Workout PM (6:00pm)
45 mins of Cardio

Meal #5
Turkey
Green Beans

To be continued.................................


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

CRAP!!!  Gotta run to the gig!  I almost forgot it!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

Great!!!  All 3 of us are sick and 2 out of the 3 have the same sickness but the third one is different.  That makes us 2 apt to get what she's got!  Or, vice versa!  

I told them to call me on the phone to hear the keyboard parts until they get healthier!


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

Off to the gym for session 1


And than at 1 pm... training with Debi!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 3, 2004)

I don't remember any Donna....  Oh well.  NY gal, huh?  Good choice!!


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

If I used a one line quote of something she said back then... trust me, YOU'D remember!

She was the one that made me disgusted because she is suppose to be a friend with good intentions.  Not full of negativity!  That would be your clue!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 3, 2004)

hmm the one who said something about a Mirage or something?


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> hmm the one who said something about a Mirage or something?



No, that was Danielle but close!  At least you got the "D" correct!  

Anyway, we'll drop it for now bc/ I still don't appreciate her selfish act and manner when it really boils down to that she wanted me NOT to have a girlfriend at all.  That's what it appears to be at least.


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

OK, I'm laying here dying on the bedroom floor and I can't even push myself to get up!!!!    Debi tore through me like a tornado today!

I'm contemplating on moving to WPB!!!!!!!!!

More on my workout when I get back from my workout tonight!  If I make it that is!  I can read my script while doing cardio.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 3, 2004)

Poor Baby


----------



## katie64 (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I had another talk with her and she was kinda "gooey" with me in the sense of the fact that she thought I was avoiding the question.  Well, when I told her "yes" to see if she was serious she said that we are going to talk things over?    So, now, I think I'm going to concentrate on the other thing and make a critical decision!
> 
> Here comes your favorite catch phrase from me, Katie!!!
> ...


How the hell did I miss this, hmmmmmmmmmm , take the payment, at least yours will be less than mine, and what is up with this Donna girl


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 3, 2004)

Now it's bugging me... who is Donna again?


----------



## katie64 (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Now it's bugging me... who is Donna again?


I agree Sapph, I have a scattered impression of who this girl is???? 

Not that we're trying to direct your love life David, but she MUST meet our expectations, LMAO


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Poor Baby




Shush!    Be careful there honey because when you get down here you're only minutes away from my trainer.... I'll set you up with a paid session courteousy of mu-wah and no, the massage therapist that you'll need thereafter will NOT be paid by me!


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> How the hell did I miss this, hmmmmmmmmmm , take the payment, at least yours will be less than mine, and what is up with this Donna girl



There is NOTHING up with Donna!  See your journal on that answer there, ba-beh!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2004)

Workout with Deb.

NOTE: 35-45 second rest in bt/  sets
NOTE: 1.5-2 mins rest in bt new exercises


Shoulders

Seated Military press
4 sets/20,20,15 & 15 reps

(1 min rest)

I don't know what people call this variation but........
Standing rope bt/ the legs front lateral raises (F'n hard!)
4 sets/20,20, 15, 15 reps

(1 min rest)

Single arm lateral cable raises alternate no rest in bt alternate arms)
4 sets/ 20, 20, 15, 15 reps

1.5 mins rest

Upright rows (Barbell) supersetted with shrugs
* (UR) 4 sets/20, 20, 20, 15  *Shrugs- 4 sets/20 reps

2 min rest!

CHEST

Inclined Smith Machine press
4 sets/20, 15, 15, 12 reps

DB Bench
4 sets/20, 15, 15, 15 reps

(1.5 mins rest)

Decline DB Flys supersetted with Seated Flys
** (DDF)- 4 sets/20, 20, 20, 20 reps   **(SF) 20, 20, 20, 20 reps


I feel wonderful and I think I left sweat and tears all over the floor in WPB!   NO blood though!  I may have seen a trickle though from my nose.

Deb is AWESOME!!!   I'm thinking of possibly moving to WPB to be closer to her so I can train more often with her!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I agree Sapph, I have a scattered impression of who this girl is????
> 
> Not that we're trying to direct your love life David, but she MUST meet our expectations, LMAO


Yeah that's right Katie....  I am supposed to know who this Donna is... but I don't remember....


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## david (Jan 5, 2004)

Yesterday's foods!  I forgot to post them along with Saturday's!

Screw it!  It's all redundant anyway!  

Today's food!

(No am workout)

Meal 1
8 oz. of chicken
Spinach
Oatmeal

Meal 2
More chicken
More spinach
1 banana

Meal 3
Even more chicken
Broccoli

Meal 4
Chicken

(PM workout)
45 mins of cardio

Meal #5
Chicken
Green beans

Meal #6 
Turkey (what a shocker!)
Green Beans

To be continued...............


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Yeah that's right Katie....  I am supposed to know who this Donna is... but I don't remember....




I don't know if you're "supposed" to remember..........  

Well anyways, Donna is not a factor or even on my mind at this time.  I have too much other things to worry about!


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2004)

This entry is reserved for the death of my Grndmother who passed away 6 am this morning.

THE NEXT POST IS MY THOUGHTS

_No words shall be spoken_


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2004)

.


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2004)

*


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2004)

I will be flying into Hartford, CT and enroute to Vermont within the next few days.

God bless.........


----------



## Stacey (Jan 6, 2004)

have a safe trip sweetie!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm soooo sorry to hear about your grandmother passing away!!!!!! Thats so sad!! Are you okay??? I AM HERE FOR YOU IF YOU NEED ANYTHING!!!! Oh I'm soo sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 How did she die?!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 6, 2004)

David I am very sorry to hear about your grandma!  I am sure she is in heaven, now you have another angel watching out for you!!!

Have a safe trip Sweetie.


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I'm soooo sorry to hear about your grandmother passing away!!!!!! Thats so sad!! Are you okay??? I AM HERE FOR YOU IF YOU NEED ANYTHING!!!! Oh I'm soo sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> How did she die?!



Thank you so much for expressing your condolences, Stacey.   Thank you for offering your heart.  I wished I had a friend like you, closeby.  Thank you very much!  Sad, is  just one way of putting it because her death shakes up my whole side of my mother's family.  Long story so I won't  carry on with it.  In honesty, on the outside, I look and appear great but on the inside, I'm completely broken down.      My heart is ripped and torn in two and I'm speechless. I have this huge welt on my left eye due to stress. These next few days I won't be raising or toasting to anything and this will be another notch of a "low" in my life.    I never thought I could feel sunken to the ground, so much that it's hard to get up.  It's so hard for me right now due to the fact that I'm 1400 miles away and I can't be there for anyone at this time.  I'm helpless and almost feel worthless.
I will be with them very soon!

That's how I really-really feel.

Now, my logic also tells me that these are things in life that are expected and should not come to a shock.  Therefore, why sink so low to the ground?

I cannot answer this nor can I carry on pretending not to feel what I should feel.


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> David I am very sorry to hear about your grandma!  I am sure she is in heaven, now you have another angel watching out for you!!!
> 
> Have a safe trip Sweetie.



Thank you very much, Cyndi.  I am also very sure that she is there and hopefully at peace and with her husband that is if that's how heaven really works.  It's hard to have belief in that but I'm very certain I am not ready to find out............ yet.

I am so speechless right now upon that subject that I have to take my mind off it for now. 

Currently, I'm on the phone with American Airlines to get a flight out Wednesday or Thursday.  I'll probably stay up until Sunday.  I don't think I could stay up in VT all that time mind you, in that house!  Too many memories.  I dread the thought of walking in and NOT seeing either grandparents there anymore.  Another thought I dread is that my mother will reside there as well and to see her lonely in a place that holds memories and to know that she could spend her end life is TOO much for me.  Trust me, thinking about her death is not what I am thinking but thinking of the patterns.  No, I'm not making any sense right now but I do believe I'm allowed that privilege.  It's the same thought I guess coming back to Florida and finding eveything has changed and everything that I loved, gone.


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2004)

Better NOT have inclement weather Thursay morning!!!    As for inclement weather when leaving, I do NOT care bc/ I will be leaving the Northeast.... running away from all the sadness that will occur for the next few months.....  

_Running away............  like I've always done.
Running away from it all.  Having no more fears
Seeing nothing from behind
Running into only bright lights 
Feeling I have won

I feel rain and in reality it's everyone's tears..
Running.. faster.. I'm running away. _

_Something I wrote last night on Piano that my lead singer will incorporate for a song in relation to my grandmother's death _


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2004)

-11 degrees.... just great.  Let's see, what the hell does a Floridian where in the Northeast to satisfy himself fomr that type of weather?

F'n ridiculous!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

im very sorry to hear that david.. *BIG HUGS* things will be ok soon, wish i could give u a real hug


----------



## katie64 (Jan 8, 2004)

Again I'm very sorry to hear about your Grandma, times like these can be very hard, I will be thinking of and praying for you


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im very sorry to hear that david.. *BIG HUGS* things will be ok soon, wish i could give u a real hug




Thank you very much, GBC.  These past few days have been hard but tomorrow, I will be back on a plane back into my own life and hopefully, I will roll forward with lightning speed!


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Again I'm very sorry to hear about your Grandma, times like these can be very hard, I will be thinking of and praying for you



You too, Ba-beh!  Thank you all so very much!!!


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2004)

A real quick note!

Life should be back to normal Sunday at 1:55pm.  (I will be back in Ft.Lauderdale, FL!)

Currently, I'm in IAB/MBC land!   

I was in Vermont and the wind chill recorded was -22 degrees.  

See you all tomorrow with details of how I REALLY FELT about the cold weather!  

May my plane take off in a timely manner!!!!

BTW, I'm wearing my wind pants and gym shorts and when I get on the plane, I'm ripping my wind pants off and taking off my sweater!!!!  

And I don't care what "other's" think!  

Lastly, I cut a deal while I was in Vermont and purchase a new car!    Headache number 2 is OUT of the way!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey David! I've been asleep apparently and did not see about your grandmother. I'm very sorry and hope that this finds you feeling more at peace with everything.  There are things that could be said but I won't.  Just know that she is somewhere so amazing that offers her every dream come true 

I'm also sorry about the cold..lol  We had it here last week and the poor dog would not even go outside!

Have a safe trip back sweetie!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> A real quick note!
> 
> Life should be back to normal Sunday at 1:55pm.  (I will be back in Ft.Lauderdale, FL!)
> ...



Good news about the car  your so lucky to be in warmer weather  Sorry my line was busy all night, was on the other pc receiving 50 some odd. emails from Jack, tell ya about it later


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Hey David! I've been asleep apparently and did not see about your grandmother. I'm very sorry and hope that this finds you feeling more at peace with everything.  There are things that could be said but I won't.  Just know that she is somewhere so amazing that offers her every dream come true
> 
> I'm also sorry about the cold..lol  We had it here last week and the poor dog would not even go outside!
> ...



Thank you, Hammer!    I'm glad you venture into my journal every now and then!  

I know, now that it's over and life has to move on I do (currently) think about how my mother is handling it.  She has her sister's and brother's nearby but I have that guilt that I should be closer by.  I would love for her to come and live in Florida but it wouldn't be fair because the majority of my family live up there!  

Oh well, time will tell what decisions I make here soon!  As for my grandmother, I know, she seems at peace and I often wonder and hear the eco of her words of "why am I still alive?  Why does God keep me alive as I suffer physical and mentally?"  Chilling, huh?  And then, that day of Jan. 5th she lays her eyes to sleep and does not wake.  One has to wonder when her body failed. Sure, these are thoughts of wonder and sadness fills my eyes as I type it but when one wishes for death and they receive it, did they really want it?  Are they happy?

Enough of that.

Thank you again, Hammer for you kind thoughts and prayers.

*THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONCERNS AND PRAYERS * as this is the last open thought of the subject.  

I must move forward in life and think of other things as my heart still stays with my family, in particular, my grandmother.


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Good news about the car  your so lucky to be in warmer weather  Sorry my line was busy all night, was on the other pc receiving 50 some odd. emails from Jack, tell ya about it later




Hey Ba-beh!!!

That's OK, I did get to speak to you that night and it was so nice to hear your voice!  

I want to hear what "Jack" in the box has to sell to you emotionally.  Geeze, he loves torturing you, doesn't he?  

We'll talk very soon!  

Ba-beh!  I'm going to see you soon!  Aren't you happy?  I'm kinda excited in getting to meet you finally!!!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

What irks me!!!

My oldest sister and her slefishness!  

She tells my mother to sell my grandmother's land (4 acres) and a creeky old house (Stacey... if you're reading..  the one where I get scared  ).

Nonetheless, her intentions are for my mother to buy a new house so that she can live there, too!  

GOD DAMN.... SHE'S SELFISH!   I have a thing or two for her if she makes my mother have a nervous breakdown!  I will fly back into "below zero" land faster than you can imagine and do it!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

OK, 

Some exciting news!  After this week, I weighed in and GOAL ATTAINED!!!  I was so excited I called Debi in VT and scream in joy!

I can't wait to see her tomorrow and Tuesday!

So, I'm off to the next level with Deb!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

Side NOTES!!!

It was really really cold!  You know, I looked at the US Today paper while in Vermont and read around the US and Canada for temp readings and it was colder than  Alaska... Colder then Manitoba, CN, Montreal, CN.  WTF??  OMG!  That is ridiculous!

The funny thing is when I got off the plane with my T-Shirt and shorts as I mention above that I would.  Funny though, when I was at BDL (Hartford/Springfield) airport, I wore a T-shirt standing outside!    Yes, people looked at me funny but I cared NOT!!!  

But, it was cold in Florida too!  Even Funnier!!!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

So the big shocker came when my family, friend's all around New England had to take second and third glances at me asking me where my weight went to. 

I told them that I stopped the steroids, heavy lifting and strict dieting and then, thirty thousand questions came!  ZZZzzzZZZZZ  

Oh well, I think it's funny because my diet was a no show while there and I ate the worst crap you can imagine the past 3 days

So they raised an eyebrow!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 11, 2004)

hey dave, sorry to hear about your grandmother.  my thoughts are with ya bro!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 11, 2004)

oh yeah, and do you have any recent pictures to show us how all that dieting is going?


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

Do you need pictures when in two weeks, you can see me in person???   But I'm not taking my clothes off for you.... ever!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 11, 2004)

I'd just like to see some before and afters, that's all! haha


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

You will.  On Deb's site, sonny!


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2004)

I have so much to do and so little time!  And that little time can't be on here........ for now!

Quick Notes: car problem solved!  At least for the Honda.  As for the Miata, it still sits in the driveway!  Hate the F***g thing!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 12, 2004)

you're too damn big for a miata man.  that's not an insult, that's a compliment.  You need something bigger....


----------



## Freeman (Jan 12, 2004)

oh, and what is her website?


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> oh, and what is her website?




It won't be up until goal is attained!


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> you're too damn big for a miata man.  that's not an insult, that's a compliment.  You need something bigger....




  Well, I picked up a Honda today so..........................


----------



## Freeman (Jan 12, 2004)

A Honda what?  I want a Civic Hybrid, but me no have no muhneeeee!


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2004)

Civic but not a Hybrid.  I think I saw it but was not interested in any luxury style of Honda's.  Just something Simple!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hey Ba-beh!!!
> 
> That's OK, I did get to speak to you that night and it was so nice to hear your voice!
> ...


Working on 110 e-mails from him now  

You may want to reconsider meeting me  Obviously I do not have a joyous spirit lately 

Glad you got your new car


----------



## david (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Working on 110 e-mails from him now
> 
> You may want to reconsider meeting me  Obviously I do not have a joyous spirit lately
> ...




I am sorry to hear that, Katie.  Let me know otherwise!  Can I play you another original song via the Keyboard and my Kim Canres raspy voice??


----------



## david (Jan 13, 2004)

OFF to WPB!!!!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 13, 2004)

West Peanut Butter eh?


----------



## david (Jan 13, 2004)

What?  Only "you" would think that, Freeman!  What?  Not getting enough Musclemilk there?  Add two extra scoops in it!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 14, 2004)

I just love me some peanut butter.  I just bought a new batch of musclemilk.  it's damn good.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 14, 2004)

oh, btw, Illuminations is closing all of its Florida stores as well as many others around the country.  They filed chapter 11, so that blows.  I will be out of a job soon.  Anyways, if you're in dire need of nice candles for cheap prices, now's the time brutha!


----------



## david (Jan 14, 2004)

*LEVEL III ACHIEVED!*

Hello anyone and everyone!

Well, now that I am in my last stages of weight loss!

25 lbs to go!  

Debi has dropped 50 lbs in approx. 50 lbs. since Oct. 21st (Day 1)

However, I'm gonna deduct sick time (5 days) and funeral time (5 days from this total time.

It has been hard work, not easy and lots of exercise and diet.

I do want to further the claim that this project HAS BEEN STEROID free and enhancement supplement free minus ephedra.

As I continue into the last leg of fat loss with Deb, *this will not be documented for specific reasons and wishes of certain parties.*

I want to* THANK ALL OF YOU* who contributed and commented within this journal!  It was most appreciated, helpful and provided me with encouragement to continue on!

And lastly, the vision of beauty is well in reach and there for me to grab.  I wanted it, I worked hard for it and it's mine! 

Take what is available my friend's, rightfully it is yours as long as you're honest, loving, caring and understanding to other's and mainly, yourself.  

Special thanks to:

- VPX- Clenbuterx
- ABB's Diet Turbo Tea & Speed Stack
- Opt. Nutrition's supplements
- Universal Animal Pak

- IM.com supporters
- Deeann Donovan's inspiration, friendship, love and   support!  if your out there reading this and I know you are!  Whoops!  Did I just say that?   
- To the gals at Gold's Gym who keep the fire inside me alive
- Friend's of course!
- Lastly, Debi, of course!


----------

